# Pendergrass Ranch - Big changes!



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 20, 2012)

We (my SO and I) are about to embark on a journey.  We recently purchased a couple acres that I am convinced was built for us.  It has all that I have ever wanted except its missing a few hundred acres but alas, it is in our price range  It is in a small town of 1100 people, and that is what I adore about it.  I have long dreamed of living in the country and it is finally happening! Please join me on my journey! 

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*California, about 2 hours north of the bay area.  Climate is mild.  Temperatures are usually 50-85 but a few days may hit the 100's and it occasionally snows
*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Single but soon to be engaged to my boyfriend of 3+ years.  We talk about it all the time but honestly, marriage is not a priority. We would rather build our dream home and live our life.  No kids planned. My dogs are all   that I need *

3.    How would you define your farm?
*Just trying to be self sustainable.
*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*I would ride and show in 3 day eventing.  I would also love to train and show one of my dogs in agility.
*
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*Who wouldn't want to! I have always been building things.  Never anything huge.  The last thing I build was a 6x3 chicken coop for my hens.  My SO was suppose to help me but I had a few days off so I knocked it out by myself.  The garage was a mess from me cutting boarding with the table saw.  OSHA would have NOT approved! .  It ended up being a nice little coop and I gave it away to my sister now that I have a few other building to use for the birds.*

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*I sadly cannot, but the SO can.  He use to work in a welding/fabricating shop for a few years and is pretty handy.  I would LOVE to learn how to weld!*

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*I can't say that I was inspired.  It has just always been in me to do it.  I would not be happy living any other life.  *

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Hobby, although it would be nice to get paid to do what I love!*

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*I am knowledgeable about care being a vet tech by trade.  Hard work is my best forte.  I can also construct things fairly well and I don't always need the SO or a professional.  I have always been a "get it done now but research how to do it" type of person.  I need to know more about gardening.  I have such a terrible brown thumb but I try!   *

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*The only thing I can think of is rabbits.  I can't stand the little buggers.*

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Well of course! That is the whole idea!*

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*hmmm interesting question.  I will have to come back to this!*

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*I can drive a tractor.  SO can drive anything.  He has his commercial, tankers, doubles, hazmat, Motorcycle...He can and does drive anything.  He is a diesel tech/mechanic/truck driver for a vineyard management company*

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*I make dog collars.  From belting and fabric and plastic or metal hardware.  My specialty is martingale collars but can do ones with snaps as well.  I LOVE making dog collars. I have put together a tutorial that I am more than willing to give to anyone. I also sell them. I am handy with a sewing machine and can mend or make most anything.  I also sew covers for my dogs beds.  *

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Currently we do not have any.  We will have boers, chickens, maybe a steer or a pig occasionally.  I'd love to get another horse in the future*

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*No I can't!  I could probably figure it out if given the chance.
*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*LOVE It. Right now I am growing tomatoes, spaghetti squash, green beans, carrots, brussel sprouts. Our large garden next year will have a lot more than that! *

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Yep we fish.  We have a 16 foot Glaspar with a 135 Mercury Thunderbolt  Last thing I caught was a 50 inch white sturgeon a few months ago. *

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*We have 2 acres that we bought.  Its 1 mile from the center of a 2 stoplight town.  Its kind of like a ranchette neighborhood.*

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*Novice*

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Goats, chickens and gardening will be our specialty *

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*Small scale ranch managing would be a cool degree!  Curriculum would be land use and Planning, Animal management, Gardening, Carpentry, Welding, Electrical, Self Sustainability, Water collecting...I'd take them all *

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*OH I love wood.  I wish I could make bowls, tables...I can't though.  Not currently anyway*

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Yes of course.  I really do not like the use of chemicals.  My dogs will be eating them so the less chemicals, the better!*

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*Idaho or montana.*
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*We do not.*

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*I would like a fairy to come and make all my animals healthy again when they are sick. It doesn't happen often but I hate it when it does.*

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Not to the extent that I am.  I share a great affinity for chickens with my dad.  My mom likes goats, my sister loves her dogs, my other sister rides horses like I do.  She rides western though.  My SO doesn't really have an opinion*

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*LOVE LOVE LOVE cooking, I am interested in FRESH foods from my own backyard.  Not a big fan of milk, In fact I don't even buy it.  I adore fresh eggs  *

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Best animal experience would be my Thoroughbred gelding Ali.  He was my heart and soul.  He taught me everything I know about horses and I think of him still even though its been 3 years.  He was also my worst experience because he died tragically, much too young.*

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*We hunt.  Deer, ducks, geese, turkeys, quail and we fish. *

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*I am a hard worker and what I don't already know, I can find out and apply it *

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*I process meat. I would like to perfect it on mammals.  I would love to learn how to can. *

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*I would LOVE to, but we do not currently have anything set up*

35    What is on your to do list?
*OH man, I have a LOT.  I would like to remodel the interior of the barn so I can have 2 stalls for the goats.  I need to build garden boxes, cultivate the fields, put up fencing, plant fruit trees, get goats, get chickens, build an agility course for my dogs, paint the house, fill in pool....it will be never ending *

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*I have never had the chance but I would love to and hope to!*

37.   In what do you trust?
*I don't trust anyone or anything. I do trust my SO, he is about the only rock in my life.  I trust in myself to get this all done to the best of my abilities.*

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*OH YES.  I can not recall a time when we ever enlisted a professional. Unless you count my stepdad because he is a contractor/carpenter.  He helps us with everything but we also do it all ourselves.  Everything from painting walls, fixing vehicles, plumbing, replacing windows, roofing, electrical...yeah we do it all.*

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*I am much calmer and happier with animals.  I just love them.  *


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll add some photos of my boys  All rescues, all raw fed.

Mikey the oldest.  He is 9 and he is a jackass of a dog.  I do love him though.








Gunner my heart dog.  He is about 17 months now.  He looks so serious in all his photos but I can assure you that he is the silliest thing.  














Sprocket is the middle child.  He is 3 and a smart little pain in the butt.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 20, 2012)

looking forward to reading more


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 20, 2012)

Gunner is adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 24, 2012)

The dogs are cute!  Good luck on your adventure!   

I would love to see your martingale collars, I have greyhounds.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute doggies but the animal legs next to the puppy are a bit creepy.... LOL


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 24, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> The dogs are cute!  Good luck on your adventure!
> 
> I would love to see your martingale collars, I have greyhounds.


Thanks!

Here are a few examples


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 24, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Cute doggies but the animal legs next to the puppy are a bit creepy.... LOL


It may be a bit creepy but it was hilarious.  I had been processing a deer and had given the legs to the dogs.  Mikey kept hoarding all of them for himself but not eating them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Sep 28, 2012)

Just a small Update.

We closed on the property and moved in last saturday.  The dogs love it! We have a ton of work to do but we are home finally and I can't wait to make it ours  

I got some chickens! 

My best friend got me a silkie rooster...not sure why but I guess hes kind of cute? 






Yesterday I went to a local breeder and picked out and assortment of young birds.  All under 2 months old.  The older ones are 3 Sicilian Buttercups (one is a freebie rooster), 1 white cochin, 1 Partridge Cochin, and 1 black sumatra.  


















The chicks I got are 2 salmon faverolles and 2 Ameraucanas.







We also adopted a 5 year old cat named Bernard.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the deer legs. lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh and here is an over view of the ranchette  

3bed/2 bath, 2 car garage, 50x20 barn, wooden shed thingy with shelter.  







The dogs are certainly enjoying the space  The pool is beyond repair (well beyond our budget and I don't care for pools anyway)  So it will be filled in ASAP.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 8, 2012)

Got a few new hens last night.  A friend of mine gave me a big handful of roosters for my dogs and 4 new hens.  

I kept 3 roosters because they were sweet and pretty.  The new hens are beautiful birds.  

One of the new roosters





Adore this hen.  I can't wait for them to get broody!






2 orange hens and a very pretty grey rooster. 






The white hen is a beauty.  






The big rooster. He is so handsome!






Also my younger chicks have doubled in size and the older ones have as well.  

The salmon Faverolles and Ameraucanas. They are currently living in our bathroom  






The Sicilian Buttercups, Partridge Cochin, White Cochin, and Black sumatra chicks.  They have been living and sleeping outside for about a week now.  








Fonzie went to a petting zoo last saturday.  It was at my friends church, a fall festival type thing.  Someone brought 2 pygmy goats, I brought fonzie and she brought her rabbit.  A local dog rescue also brought a selection of puppies that are up for adoption.  I had Fonzie on a harness and leash and when I set him down by this sweet pup, they just stared at each other. No noises, just a silent stare.  It was really cute.  Fonzie was a hit at the petting zoo! Kids would just pick him up and quite a few women had him on their laps.  He loved it.  He was relaxed enough to stretch out and take a nap in the sun, eat grass and let little 2 year olds pose for photos with him.  








We also went shooting on sunday.  I LOVE our new town.  We drive 15 minutes up the hill and go shooting for free! What could be better?  

Me shooting the Springfield XD .45 






Shooting the love of my life, my cherry 1972 Model 94.  LOVE this gun.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful birds!  Is that a Marans rooster I see?

So jealous----I was a rifle team captain for 4 years a long time ago.  It was so much fun!


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 9, 2012)

We used to have one similar to Gunner. His name was Diesel. Gunner looks to be gray in the pictures. Diesel was Black. We heard the dark spots on the chest is a type of breed called the black seal which is some sort of spin off from brindles. I dunno, but if Gunner is like Diesel was everyday is an adventure.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 9, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Beautiful birds!  Is that a Marans rooster I see?
> 
> So jealous----I was a rifle team captain for 4 years a long time ago.  It was so much fun!


Thanks! I'm not sure about the breed of any of the larger ones.  They just came from a mixed variety farm.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 9, 2012)

PFSfarmer said:
			
		

> We used to have one similar to Gunner. His name was Diesel. Gunner looks to be gray in the pictures. Diesel was Black. We heard the dark spots on the chest is a type of breed called the black seal which is some sort of spin off from brindles. I dunno, but if Gunner is like Diesel was everyday is an adventure.


Gunner is grey or "blue" as people like to call them. I prefer the word Grey.  

He was a shelter rescue along with his siblings that were red and white, black and white, black and one other grey one.  His mom was tan. No telling what the dad was.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 10, 2012)

I like this journal thing.  Even if no one is reading, its awesome to keep track of daily happenings.

We have only been here a few weeks but our neighbors behind us have been really bad about keeping their dogs off our property.  I contacted AC about it last week but they were down to one officer and backed up with cases.  Well yesterday I emailed AC again to let them know that the dogs have continued to come over even though we spoke to the neighbors about keeping them out.  They said that they were still down to one officer so I was thinking "ok, maybe next week".

WELL! Bright and early at 8 am today an officer called me and said that he was at their driveway but couldn't get past the gate so I offered to let him walk across our property to their property.  He did so and cited them for rabies, spay/neuter and license and gave them a verbal on the leash law violation.  I feel a lot better knowing that they have names and numbers for these idiots and have them on record.  AC said to call if anything more happens and reminded me that if the dogs are harming my animals, I can shoot them.  

Anyway, I feel better about it all


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope you get to pursue your agility dream - it's a blast!!






This was me running my OES (Old English Sheepdog) Chewie at our National Specialty a couple weeks ago - he won high in trial and finished his Excellent Standard title as well. 

I'm BIG into dog sports - I'm an instructor for obedience, judge obedience and Jr showmanship for 4-H, and do obedience, rally, agility, weight pull, back packing, dog sledding and carting, herding, CAT (Coursing Ability Test); and therapy dogs (been doing that over 25 yrs and an evaluator for TDI (and the CGC) for 17 yrs.) I met my husband at dog training classes , and we currently have 6 dogs. We also foster for OES and basset rescues in our area.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

Loved reading your journal about your new home and your new critters. The white hen with the feathered legs looks like one I have...a Langshan. So pretty!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 10, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I hope you get to pursue your agility dream - it's a blast!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7249_330900_531419483541087_729433954_o.jpg
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I would really love to get into it.  Right now I'm busy with all of this but eventually I really would love to do it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 10, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Loved reading your journal about your new home and your new critters. The white hen with the feathered legs looks like one I have...a Langshan. So pretty!


Someone on BYC said that the blue one is a Langshan and the white one is a Cochin/Brahma. I think that is what they said.  I have no idea what they are, I just think they are pretty!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL I had to go to BYC to get them to identify mine, too. They were the ones that told me she was a Langshan. I have a black Langshan, too. Well, at least I THINK they are Langshans. It doesn't matter to me either, they are so pretty, whatever they are.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

We have assorted chickens too...and I think they are so colorful and fun!!! ...as long as they stay out of my flowerbeds!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey! I read!! I enjoy reading near everyone's journal.

@Alice Acres
That is such a neat picture. That's pretty amazing what you do.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey! I read!! I enjoy reading near everyone's journal.
> 
> .


I didn't mean that no one read it! I just meant that I enjoy it no matter who reads it  

Our contractor is finally sending out men to do all the improvements on the house.  New window/slider and remodeled bathroom in the master bathroom.  New AC and heater units.  New kitchen sink and plumbing and a few other things.  I am excited to be able to permanently set up! We have been living in the guest bed room because it needs the least amount of work  

Also, my sister came out and brought me a pumpkin! 

I took photos of it with Sprocket, then Gunner ate it


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

I love the picture of Sprocket with the pumpkin. Such a colorful fall photo!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! I took the photos for a raw fed dog forum calendar photo contest.  I hope he wins!  


Drew hit a deer on the way to work yesterday, in my car! LOL.  Not much damage (head light and fender) but he said it was a nice 3x3.  We never see those around here and he had to go and hit one 

Also...I'm such a nerd.  The contractor came by yesterday to measure a window and after he left, I realised that I had a 6 inch chicken feather in my hair...I must have looked like such a dork! I am seriously mortified lol


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 12, 2012)

Trading my Sicilian Buttercups for Cuckoo Maran pullets today  I contacted a local breeder about trading and he said yes!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I traded the Sicilians for 3 Marans and a Polish crested hen.  It was strange because I had to go back to exchange one chick for 2 more.  The breeder was nice but totally creeped me out.  When I got home, he called me and talked to me for 25 minutes about how he really liked me and would give me a key to the ranch and rent out his trailer to me for 400$...needless to say...I won't be going back to the that guy.  Even if my chicks are all roosters, I don't need to trade creepiness for chocolate speckled eggs...lol

Anyway this is what I got out of the trade.

First Cuckoo Maran (hen hopefully)







Second (I was told a rooster on BYC so we will see, I am hoping for a hen of course!)






Third (probably a rooster)






Polish crested black hen about 6 months old. She is a sweetie but Fonzie the silkie won't leave her alone! He instantly was enamored by her.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 13, 2012)

oh and my other babies are looking so good!  

My Partridge Cochin is a very strange looking baby but I don't show them so I don't really care how perfect they are. As long as they lay eggs


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice find!  I love looking at pics of everyone else's animals.  Yeah, that guy does sound kind of creepy.  I had one like that---went to go buy some a few RIRs from someone I met at TSC who had a few hundred of them, and then the he would not stop calling me to check up on them.  Ya know, there are so many weird people out there I sometimes wonder if they are actually the weird ones since seem to more of them than folks I'd call normal.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 16, 2012)

Well not sure how long it has been since I posted (few days perhaps?).  COnstruction started Monday on the house.  They are doing a number of small things.  Retaping the garage, restrapping the water heater, patching drywall,  texturizing, new slider and window in the master bedroom.  Finishing the master bathroom remodel, replacing siding, fixing down spouts...etc...

Anyway, today they were replacing the sliding glass door and I noticed that the chickens had made themselves quite at home with the workers 






















One of the salmon faverolles is looking VERY pretty, a ton of deep coloring is coming in and she will be stunning.  I am worried that one of my Ameraucanas is a rooster.  It has a crooked beak so I will cull it if it is a roo. I hope its not because her coloring is coming in very pretty as well.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 19, 2012)

Home Depot drives me nuts!

I needed to order 36, 12x12 tiles for our bathroom.  They come in boxes of 5 tiles so I needed 8 boxes.  Well I screwed up and ordered 7 boxes.  SO I call to change the order literally right after I sent the order online.  They canceled that order and made a new one for 8 boxes.  

Guess what showed up at the house today? 15 boxes of tile.  They didn't cancel my first order! LOL.  They refunded the money for the first order and are scheduled to pick up their 7 boxes.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 19, 2012)

Oooohhhh, house remodeling!  My kinda thread----I have seriously been remodeling our house and barn for 8 years now.  As soon as we get done with one thing, I am on to the next.    Keep the pics coming---maybe I can get my fix from you instead of tearing into another wall or roof.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 19, 2012)

We aren't doing a crazy amount of remodeling.  Its mostly small stuff that you don't notice (like the new slider and window).  The master bathroom is really the biggest remodel because its getting new tile, toilet and little extras like a light.

Bathroom when we moved in...





Heres is the bathroom as of yesterday.






The tile I ordered.  Good thing they sent extra! Some are broken! 






Siding that they replaced on the garage.









I really love our contractor.  It doesn't hurt that hes cute LOL and his workers aren't too bad either


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 22, 2012)

Lost 5 birds last night thanks to the neighbors dog.  Pretty pissed about it.  We weren't even home but heard all about it from our good neighbors. AC is coming out this morning.

Lost my 2 buff hens, my white hen, my big rooster and my blue rooster.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

so sorry about your birds. Very sad.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 22, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> so sorry about your birds. Very sad.


Thank you.

I am livid and really upset about it.  It was not fun walking the property last night with a flash light trying to track down my sweet chickens.  I found one live one still in the barn and a rooster hiding in the empty pool.  Both of them scared out of their minds.   The dead ones were scattered all over the 2 acres. I still can't find one buff hen.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 24, 2012)

Well lives have been lost but life must go on at the ranch  

I am getting 3 cayuga ducks on saturday.  I also have started to integrate my 3 levels of birds into one flock. I set up a pallet pen in the barn and put the youngest ones in there with their heat lamp and wire cage.  Tonight I will grab the silkie roo, 2 cochins, black sumatra and Polish hen from the dog kennel and put them into this pen.  Then in a day or so I'll let them out and see what happens.  Should be interesting.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 24, 2012)

So sorry about your birds


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry about your chickens 

How did it come out with AC?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about your chickens
> 
> How did it come out with AC?


Since we did not witness it, he cannot require the dog owner to replace them unless our neighbors (the witnesses) go to court and testify. I am trying to get a hold of the owner so we can settle out of court.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

They tiled and grouted the bathroom this week. It looks AMAZING and I am so happy with our tile choice  






All the younger birds together last night


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

Miss Ugly the EE.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

So sorry about your birds.  The bathroom looks great!  I really want to redo our kids bath but figure it is kind of pointless right now since, well, I have kids using it and they are mini-natural disasters.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> So sorry about your birds.  The bathroom looks great!  I really want to redo our kids bath but figure it is kind of pointless right now since, well, I have kids using it and they are mini-natural disasters.


I would definitely wait then! 

Thankfully we don't have kids.  Our main bathroom is in need of a remodel just because its kind of an ugly color. This is the master bathroom and it was unfinished when we bought the house. Looks much nicer now


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 25, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Miss Ugly the EE.
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc364/drewski99/DSC05113.jpg


I believe Miss Ugly is a Mr. 

Bathroom looks great BTW.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I have been thinking! I have been getting mixed opinions so we will wait.  If she is a he, then he will be dog food. I don't need a crooked faced roosters running around making damn ugly babies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 25, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is the chick? With that comb which has obvious three rows and is already quite large I'd bet it's a boy. Although black/white EEs tend to be harder to sex too. I didn't even notice the slight cross beak at first.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes not very old.  Born Sept 19th.  With my luck, he will be a roo and I'll have to cull the ugly thing.  Poor bird.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 25, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that large and prominent of a comb at 5 weeks old, yep that's a cockerel.  I've had the EE cockerels we ended up with showing that early. At least you'll get some use from him as dog food.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 25, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Dogs will love it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Well...I got 3 cayuga ducks last saturday.  Pretty sure one is a drake  

Also, I am picking up 2 Angora goats this evening.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 30, 2012)

Busy, busy!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 30, 2012)

I love Angora goats!! I want some one day.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Busy, busy!!


Yes we are!

Here they are.  They were meant for dog food but Drew likes them and wants to keep them for lawn mowers for a while...

Guido is the one with laid back horns and Tuffy has more vertical ones.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

They both need a shearing like LAST year! Holy moley.  We will probably be doing that this weekend


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

Best thing about these guys is that they have inspired Drew to get more involved with the farm animals.  He actually did the bird count last night AND shut up the barn.  Then this morning he asked if I wanted him to put the goats out.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 1, 2012)

Big guy Guido got a haircut.  We just trimmed off the mats that were hanging off.  The coat underneath them is pretty nice!

Before. He had mat pads over both rib cages, hips and down the back of his legs.  













All the mats






Looks pretty happy to have those mats gone  














Drew brought him some grain to make up for putting him through the torture.






Tuffy whos coat is just fine but needs to be sheared.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are some pretty goats. I really love Angora goats. 

bw I like the boots. lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 1, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Those are some pretty goats. I really love Angora goats.
> 
> bw I like the boots. lol


I am totally in love with them...shhhh don't tell anyone that knows me because they were suppose to be dog food but they are really cool guys and will probably stick around for a few more years...hehehe

Those boots were a birthday gift from a good friend.  They are one of my favorite pairs  

I told Drew about how they will do anything for grain so he tried it LOL











Gunner is afraid of them


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 1, 2012)

LOL, poor Gunner!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2012)

Poor Gunner! It's funny though because pit bulls (which I am assuming he is) have the rap for being viscous dogs yet yours is scared of a goat! We have a pitbull/boxer mix ourselves who is an absolute sweetheart. He's never been let loose around the goats though. He did get to see them when they were allowed to roam the backyard a few months back before they were in their new lot. He was quite excited by them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 2, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Poor Gunner! It's funny though because pit bulls (which I am assuming he is) have the rap for being viscous dogs yet yours is scared of a goat! We have a pitbull/boxer mix ourselves who is an absolute sweetheart. He's never been let loose around the goats though. He did get to see them when they were allowed to roam the backyard a few months back before they were in their new lot. He was quite excited by them.


He is what many would call a pitbull. I call him a bully breed shelter special   He is the sweetest dog I have.  My chihuahua is more ballsy than Gunner.  We don't let the chi out when the goats are out because he wants to bark at them and I am sure one of them would probably try to kill him.

This is what Sprocket does when he sees the goats.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 2, 2012)

Bit of an update on the dog that killed my 5 chickens...

Today was a strange day. Gunner was barking at the back door and I thought it was the workers that were scheduled to come over so I went to investigate.  I saw 2 shady MOFOs standing in my pasture, by my goats.  So I walk out there and ask what was going on.  They said they were looking for their dog and that they didn't want it to "get my goats".  Well I said "thank you very much but I can take care of your dog if it gets my goats so please get off my property".  They asked "well can we walk to the front of your property to go on the street". I said "I don't care what you do, just get off my land".  So I stand there and wait for them to move, they turn tail and jump the fence between us and the nice neighbor and then use his property to walk to the street.  

Now if these people had come to my door to warn me that their dog was loose, I would have probably helped them look for it, but you don't just hop my fence and stand in my pasture.  That ticked me off.  

So I grab my .45 and set it by the back door and call AC.  Report the loose dog.  

Workers show up so I have to talk to them for a bit, I warn them of the loose dog, not knowing if its human friendly or not.  

So a few minutes go by, I didnt' have to be at work so I kept an eye out for the dog and those 2 guys.  I see them walking up and down the road, calling the dogs name.  I watched them run up another neighbors field and along side their fence calling the dogs name, it seemed as if they had spotted the dog and were swearing at it.  Then I saw them walk back, and then down the road again saying something about how the dog got out and whos fault it is.  

So I'm just on my front step watching all of this.  I go inside to check my dogs and then I see the AC officer pull up in my driveway and jump out.  I of course run to the door because this guy has been here twice already because I call about loose dogs.  

He runs up all excited and says "Come see what I have in my truck!".  So I follow him out and he opens the door.  There is that damn husky dog from down the street! The SAME DOG that got my birds! Apparently it got our neighbors birds from across the street.  So now the owner was contacted and he is "out of town".  He says he will pay the fines but I'm hoping he doesn't want to show his face and this beautiful dog can go to a rescue and find a home more suitable.  

I may not get reimbursed but YAY they got the dog!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

Picking up 2 possibly 3 Nigerian does tomorrow morning.  The 2 for sure are a year old and have had triplets and twins previously.  They are just unwanted right now and they are free.  The other one is a registered doe that has blue eyes but we might not be able to get that one if the owners still want her.  The woman who is boarding her is going to find out.  

Exciting! Now I just need a Boer buck...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Picking up 2 possibly 3 Nigerian does tomorrow morning.  The 2 for sure are a year old and have had triplets and twins previously.  They are just unwanted right now and they are free.  The other one is a registered doe that has blue eyes but we might not be able to get that one if the owners still want her.  The woman who is boarding her is going to find out.
> 
> Exciting! Now I just need a Boer buck...


And those Cashmere goats and some nice Kikos!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Picking up 2 possibly 3 Nigerian does tomorrow morning.  The 2 for sure are a year old and have had triplets and twins previously.  They are just unwanted right now and they are free.  The other one is a registered doe that has blue eyes but we might not be able to get that one if the owners still want her.  The woman who is boarding her is going to find out.
> 
> Exciting! Now I just need a Boer buck...


Your totally lucking out on your free goat finds. Wish I could find free Nigerian does. 

If you got a boer buck you'd have to get some full size does. Nigerian/Boer doesn't mix when the nigerians are the does.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a Kiko breeder in my county! I bet I could get one.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Your totally lucking out on your free goat finds. Wish I could find free Nigerian does.
> 
> If you got a boer buck you'd have to get some full size does. Nigerian/Boer doesn't mix when the nigerians are the does.


Bummer.  Why is that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is it?


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 3, 2012)

people are stuuupid I probably would have been less hospitable than you.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cmkikogoats.com/Contact_Us.html


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> people are stuuupid I probably would have been less hospitable than you.


I was pretty damn angry. I just watched them the entire time they were around my house! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't breed a larger buck with smaller does. Lots of kidding issues and deaths. Breed a smaller buck to larger does.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense  They will still be great to have to mow this place.  I swear we will just have a petting zoo by spring


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

Never heard of them. I know alot of the Kiko breeders in the Southeast area of the US. Nobody from California though. lol

You're sure turning into a goat person though. I'm liking this... haha


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Never heard of them. I know alot of the Kiko breeders in the Southeast area of the US. Nobody from California though. lol
> 
> You're sure turning into a goat person though. I'm liking this... haha


I agree Straw. I thikn it's so cool to see someone jumping into goats head first and enjoying it. Nothing like falling head over heals for goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 3, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on that!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Never heard of them. I know alot of the Kiko breeders in the Southeast area of the US. Nobody from California though. lol
> 
> You're sure turning into a goat person though. I'm liking this... haha


I might stumble a few times. So far I love them.  Although I have learned that "no climb" fencing does not apply to goats...

I really would like to get sheep too, I'm a sucker for sheepskin rugs


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

What about a Pygmy buck? The main purpose would be to produce babies to go to freezer camp and then probably sell/trade the whole herd next year to start fresh with the breed of goats I actually want. 

The family I got the Angoras from has a beautiful buck and 2 nice does for 100$ as a group. He offered them to me when I picked up the angoras.

I think I might see if I can rent the buck or just buy all three and then sell them next year.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow this is the fastest addiction development I think I have ever seen    NDs are the best.  I love the looks of those fiber goats though.  So how many free goats do you think you will find and get this week?   

A pygmy buck would work-they are technically a meat goat and are nice and thick so they could be bred to a boer for some decent meat.  Or, since you are collecting lots of breeds, Saanen/ Sables are a nice cross with Boer if you are looking for freezer kids.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree. lol I think she's already become an addict by the sounds of it. haha


Yeah, a Pygmy would works fine. Of course they will be smaller goats because Pygmys are small but just for meat for the dogs they should work great. And in my experience if you feed them well Pygmys and Nigerians get to weight pretty darn quick. Go for it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 4, 2012)

Pygmy/Nigerian is a good cross. My 2 wethers are pygmy/nigerian crosses. There mom was a pygmy and dad was a nigerian. 
Here's a shot of Blackjack at a year old. Him and his brother Bob are pretty thick. They got the pygmy stocky legs and the nigerian height.







I'd say they could definately make some nice meat goats.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

They would be just "first year meat babies" and then I would want to sell of this rag tag group and get boers or kikos.  The ND I just picked up are beauties! A little skittish but I don't blame them.  The angoras would stay though, I like them


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

Are you leaning Boers or Kikos? haha

I may have to post some info and research to help you with your decision.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Are you leaning Boers or Kikos? haha
> 
> I may have to post some info and research to help you with your decision.


I would like to have both ideally since I'm just breeding for meat and I don't mind cross breeding.  Boers are far more common so it would be easier to get boers.  I can find a wide range of different quality Boers all over the place.  I had my eye on a really nice red buck but hes not on CL anymore.  Kikos I would be more limited for sure.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm glad the angoras are safe! I was starting to worry Ild have to sneak down there and rescue them!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2012)

Savanna's are nice too!

There are a gajillion Boers here in NC but we stay away from them because our climate and conditions are not good for raising them, parasites are horrible.  Kiko's are best here but it seems people here don't know there is more than one kind of meat goat.  
In your area you probably have many options.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I'm glad the angoras are safe! I was starting to worry Ild have to sneak down there and rescue them!


haha No they are like dogs, literally.  Its actually rediculous.  We did a ton of work on the fence today, and they would just sprint from across the pasture to get to us and then just watch us work.  They just get in our way when we do anything. Its funny, but annoying  We really like our "goat dogs" They are so personable, Guido is the sweetie with a naughty side, Tuffy is just an ass but he is the little guy. Reminds me of a friend of mine actually.

This was taken this morning when we went to pick up the Nigerians.  Guido and Tuffy got in the way of hooking up the trailer, and then when we pulled out onto the road they ran along the fence.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Savanna's are nice too!
> 
> There are a gajillion Boers here in NC but we stay away from them because our climate and conditions are not good for raising them, parasites are horrible.  Kiko's are best here but it seems people here don't know there is more than one kind of meat goat.
> In your area you probably have many options.


I have never heard of Savannas.  Our climate is pretty good, not extreme really.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

Backside...  Hmmm did we intend another word.  Those are really neat goats, I say again.  I wonder how folks who use them for fiber go about finding buyers.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Backside...  Hmmm did we intend another word.  Those are really neat goats, I say again.  I wonder how folks who use them for fiber go about finding buyers.


I've been told that Esty has a ton of buyers. I haven't even looked yet because we are still working on borrowing clippers from our friend who has sheep. He isn't sure if we need a different attachment for mohair and we aren't sure either LOL I've been meaning to check that out.

And yes, I meant that word that starts with an A and ends with a double S.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe I can come do those repairs you were talkin about and you can pay me with angora goats! 

No? How about a trade... Straw Hats Kiko's for your angoras.   I can make it look like they "accidentally" escaped. He will never know the difference!  

If no deal then let's just keep this between us. 


BTW you have to check out Tennessee Meat Goats!!!  If I ever do meat goats this is it for me!! Oh yeah!

BTWx2 I just love the goatdogs!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm really thinking hard about having to find me some Angoras. I've always liked them but never knew anyone with them. You seem to really like yours and they seem like very nice goats. I may have to find me some Angora goats!! And I think it would be cool to do something with their fiber too. I'm not into shaving goats and I don't even want to milk them (that's why I have meat goats) but you have to shave them down. I think I would really enjoy them.

Yes, Savanna goats are very nice goats. Nearly identical to a Boer but they are white/light brown and they don't have the issues that most Boers on the states have. Very nice goats.

About the Myotonic goats. Those really are imo the best meat goats in the world. Yes, better than Kiko goats. I really love them and I could go on all day about them. haha One day when I have more land I hope to get some VERY nice Myotonic goats.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Maybe I can come do those repairs you were talkin about and you can pay me with angora goats!
> 
> No? How about a trade... Straw Hats Kiko's for your angoras.   I can make it look like they "accidentally" escaped. He will never know the difference!
> 
> ...


hahaha I would gladly trade if y'all were closer!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm really thinking hard about having to find me some Angoras. I've always liked them but never knew anyone with them. You seem to really like yours and they seem like very nice goats. I may have to find me some Angora goats!! And I think it would be cool to do something with their fiber too. I'm not into shaving goats and I don't even want to milk them (that's why I have meat goats) but you have to shave them down. I think I would really enjoy them.
> 
> Yes, Savanna goats are very nice goats. Nearly identical to a Boer but they are white/light brown and they don't have the issues that most Boers on the states have. Very nice goats.
> 
> About the Myotonic goats. Those really are imo the best meat goats in the world. Yes, better than Kiko goats. I really love them and I could go on all day about them. haha One day when I have more land I hope to get some VERY nice Myotonic goats.


Myotonic sounds so....technical! LOL

These angoras are sweeties with attitude.  I've actually never sheared anything except a horse.  We did flipped them over today to double check they were wethers.  They just lay still when they are over like that. Pretty interesting!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Photo update  

We "remodeled" the barn because the goats REALLY needed a place of their own.  Tomorrow we will take out what is blocking the second stall door and then make it into two stalls.  We also make some half doors because we needed them open but not open ya know? lol

Anyway...everyone was so happy!

Our friends stopped by for a visit and Gunner got some play time with his bestie Briggs.






Scratching  






Birds were happy to be out, first time in a while.











Scuse the mess! We were working, but this shows how we sliced this HUGE door in half. Much better now!






Sprocket was a naughty little dog and had to be put in a time out twice!






Birds took an afternoon nap while we worked  
















Happy Ducks  






My STUPID Polish hen...






Goats were pleased with their new place.  That red thing holds their loose minerals.


















AND..................

The new girls  Drew has dubbed them Poncho and Lefty...


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 4, 2012)

The new girls must be sisters. They are identical to each other. So where are you at now? Just want to know just how far you actually are from me. Far enough away that I couldn't come get the girls I'm sure!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

Lots of good pictures. That dumb polish. Is it me or does it seem that all polish chickens are kinda dumb and crazy? 

You sure have some pretty Nigerians. Did you say they are food or the kids will be?

ETA: I believe she lives in California, Marlow. lol That's not too far, eh?


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Lots of good pictures. That dumb polish. Is it me or does it seem that all polish chickens are kinda dumb and crazy?
> 
> You sure have some pretty Nigerians. Did you say they are food or the kids will be?
> 
> *ETA: I believe she lives in California, Marlow. lol That's not too far, eh?*


Just on the other side of the country!  Let me pack my bags and start heading that way!  JK of course. Wish I could find a deal like that around here though.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> The new girls must be sisters. They are identical to each other. So where are you at now? Just want to know just how far you actually are from me. Far enough away that I couldn't come get the girls I'm sure!


They are sisters! And unfortunately they were impregnated by their triplet brother when they were about 7 months old. I have them now, and they are roughly between 1.5 and 2.  They are awfully pretty. They won't be dog food. I promised the woman I got them from that they would not go for the dogs.  She owns a large local boarding stable so I would like to keep that connection clean and happy  

I am in Middletown California


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Lots of good pictures.* That dumb polish. Is it me or does it seem that all polish chickens are kinda dumb and crazy?
> *
> You sure have some pretty Nigerians. Did you say they are food or the kids will be?
> 
> ETA: I believe she lives in California, Marlow. lol That's not too far, eh?


I never wanted a polish, she was a freebie when I got the Cuckoo marans.  I have since learned that they are exceptionally stupid.  We did trim her crest because I was also told that it makes them "smarter" LOL


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 4, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Safely on the other side of the country then.  Wish I was lucky enough to find a deal like that around here. Maybe I need to look up boarding stables!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

Or just less dumb. haha They really are not the brightest birds but they can be fun, just because they are so crazy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Or just less dumb. haha They really are not the brightest birds but they can be fun, just because they are so crazy.


I don't find it comical at all. Well maybe a little, mostly I feel bad for her because I really have no time for her idiosyncrasies.   I just pull her out of whatever hole she chose for that day and toss her back in with the normal birds.  I have been trying to give her away but everyone must be smarter than me


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 4, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually looked her up on FB months before we moved so I could start becoming familiar with the horse stuff up there.  She just happen to mention she had these girls and was giving them away. I jumped! She also had a FAT donkey but man was he fat, he had to have a thyroid issues, it was fat on top of fat.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

Goats got out.  

Just the little ones.  I had a weird feeling and went outside to look for them.  My neighbor across the fence asked if I was missing two small brown goats.  Of course I was...They were walking down the seasonal creek that flows between 4 properties.  I ran down and scooped up one goat, they both made such a racket.  The woman held one while I went back for the other, then I dragged them both back through the fence.  They are SUCH DRAMA QUEENS!!!!!!! They hollered, and reared and threw themselves on the ground.  I put them in the barn, and conveniently Drew got home from work and we continued our work on the fence.  Hope our new set up works or I'm going to have to get rid of these little things for something bigger than can't squeeze through!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2012)

They are probably confused too, new place and new people, new animals.... makes it a prime situation for an escape.

Glad you got em back!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> They are probably confused too, new place and new people, new animals.... makes it a prime situation for an escape.
> 
> Glad you got em back!


They are definitely confused.  They went from a 10x10 pen to a 1.5 acre pasture. I think I will keep them in until we finish the fence this week.  I really don't want to lose them while I'm at work.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2012)

Ours usually go in a dry lot. That way they are able to adjust without all the stress. I mean come on.... it's scary for a lil goat  
Don't give up on your Nigerians, they are easy, low maintenance, friendly goats. AND they don't eat nearly what the big goats eat!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 6, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ours usually go in a dry lot. That way they are able to adjust without all the stress. I mean come on.... it's scary for a lil goat
> Don't give up on your Nigerians, they are easy, low maintenance, friendly goats. AND they don't eat nearly what the big goats eat!


I haven't given up  I do like the little girls even if they are drama queens.  

They were heading over to the neighbors who has 2 other goats and a donkey so they were probably looking for their friends.  Silly girls.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad you got them back. Missing goats are tough. Mine went missing once and it was not something I really want to go thru again.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 6, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Glad you got them back. Missing goats are tough. Mine went missing once and it was not something I really want to go thru again.


Yeah thankfully my neighbor didn't hold a grudge against us for calling AC on them  She was the one that showed me where the little girls had gone.  

On a different note, I trimmed the goats hooves today.  I don't think the ND had ever been done and the Angoras were pretty bad as well. I'm pretty happy with them now


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

I should go into politics because my abilities to convince people is astounding.

I convinced Drew that it is a good idea to jump on that sweet deal for the pygmy buck and 2 does.  He said to call the guy today and tell him that I can pick them up friday.  

My plan is this.  Breed all 4 does, the pygmies are probably already pregnant since they live with the buck.  When the babies are weaned, put them all up for sale, whoever doesn't sell, gets processed.  All money from sales goes towards budget for meat goats and the dogs get food.  Win win pretty much?


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 7, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> I should go into politics because my abilities to convince people is astounding.
> 
> I convinced Drew that it is a good idea to jump on that sweet deal for the pygmy buck and 2 does.  He said to call the guy today and tell him that I can pick them up friday.
> 
> My plan is this.  Breed all 4 does, the pygmies are probably already pregnant since they live with the buck.  When the babies are weaned, put them all up for sale, whoever doesn't sell, gets processed.  All money from sales goes towards budget for meat goats and the dogs get food.  Win win pretty much?


Definately sounds like a win win situation for you. Your Drew seems much more easily convinced than my DH. I was wanting to add more goats for months, would find deals on CL and DH wouldn't commit to them. Then he got the idea that we could breed goats and sell the kids and make some profit off the goats. Once it was his idea it didn't take as much convincing to get him to call and email about does for sale and get rolling on getting more fencing up. Now I think I even have him looking into finding us somewhere with more land so we have room for more goats! I may just make a farmer out of him after all!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he knows that dog food isn't cheap and he would rather produce it than buy it.  Plus this deal is not something we will find any time soon.   

The hardest part is that I KNOW he will get attached to the babies...poor big guy with his big soft heart.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 7, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I figure will happen here. I know my kids will fall for the babies when they are born. They love seeing the new babies when we go to my dad's. I kind of hope my DH falls for some kids since we may keep some. Maybe if he falls for the goats hard it will give him more incentive to find us a bigger place where we could have more goats. Where we are we don't have the option to add more goats really without getting rid of some. We don't want to overtax the space we have for the goats.

I have a goat plan it's just long term and drawn out. If we ever find a reasonably priced place with a couple acres and a house I'd be content. I could have my goat farm and maybe even do a little more with it like raise a steer for meat. My plan may just take a while to be completed.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 9, 2012)

Just picked up 2 beautiful does and a very handsome buck. Really happy with these little ones. Can't wait to see what they produce 

I got 3 free six month old ducks as well. 2 are boys so I'm thinking roasted duck for thanksgiving...


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 9, 2012)

pictures?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 9, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> pictures?


Just got home  Downloading them now. It was dark when we picked them up and they are just crappy trailer photos so they will have to do until tomorrow! 

First doe











Second doe (she is cuter than this photo! LOL)






I'm so in love with this buck. Probably because its my first but he is just a hunk!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2012)

You goat addict you!   gettin em for dog food... right....


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 10, 2012)

I like the 2nd doe best. Both does are pretty though. That buck looks nice too. Impressive set of horns there too!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are some better photos.  The angoras came from the same family as the pygmys so they know each other.  The angoras must be excited about something because they are now humping each other and very rambunctious.






He has this glorious mane and I love it. It that a buck thing?















You can see his spot here  






The 3 ducks I picked up.  The 3 cayuga in the back I already had


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2012)

They are very nice.  And you are a hoot---what is the total now?    Love that buck.  Is he going to be your meat stud?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 10, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You goat addict you!   gettin em for dog food... right....


I swear they will be for food someday!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 10, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> They are very nice.  And you are a hoot---what is the total now?    Love that buck.  Is he going to be your meat stud?


We are up to 7.  One ND might be sold to Drews coworker though.  I hope so because they are a PITA.

He will be stud for now and then I will probably sell the whole lot next year to purchase the actual breeds I want.  I can't turn down good deals though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 10, 2012)

Some pretty goats. Don't ya love bucks? btw the little guy has some nice horns atop his head.

So you have seven goats now, eh? I think you have gotten more goats in a faster time then I have ever seen. It's good to have another goat crazy on here though. I can't wait until you get the breeds you really want. It's much funner that way. ha


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Some pretty goats. Don't ya love bucks? btw the little guy has some nice horns atop his head.
> 
> So you have seven goats now, eh? I think you have gotten more goats in a faster time then I have ever seen. It's good to have another goat crazy on here though. *I can't wait until you get the breeds you really want. *It's much funner that way. ha


I agree.  I can't wait either. Although these little guys are nice to warm me up to goats. Might burn me out   We shall see 

I totally love this buck.  Are they all this handsome?  He is just such a beast!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone else think the new does are pregnant? I know pygmys generally look that way all the time but that grey one just looks so heavy.  The family still had one of her kids there and she was a very cute, flashy little thing.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 13, 2012)

Things move fast around here! 

Drew and I were discussing adding a dog to our family.  He wants a duck retriever so we had settled on a Flat coat.

Well turns out our good friends want to rehome their Weim/chocolate lab female because they can't give her the type of family home that she needs. They keep their dogs outside, in a kennel and NEVER in the house.  So we are picking up this dog on wednesday to see if she fits with us.  She is already an accomplished pheasant dog so hopefully being retrained for water retrieval won't be too difficult.  She has met our dogs previously at friend functions and I know Gunner adores her. She is about the same age as Gunner as well!

Meet Miss Jody!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

That's sweet. She's a pretty dog.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 26, 2012)

Well things have been up and down here.

We lost a goat.  The smallest Angora.  He was fine friday night when I put them to bed, then I found him dead saturday morning. No symptoms except he had a really full stomach.  

We lost a hen, my incredibly stupid crested polish.  Found her drown in a very shallow water trough. 

Our new dog is doing wonderfully.  Took her on a very long quad riding, quail hunting trip in which she ran half the time.  Didn't make her tired at all LOL

The other Angora goat has just about bought himself a one way ticket to freezer camp.  He keeps squeezing through the TINY TINY chicken door.  Seriously, this door is SO SMALL and he gets through and eats all the chicken food.  No matter what I do, he gets in and I've just about had it.  He also really doesn't like me. He LOVES everyone else but since I'm always the one catching him doing bad things, he has started to rear up at me and run away when I try to catch him.  Oh and he ALSO got to my brussel sprout plants AGAIN and completely destroyed them this time. 

We had a wonderful thanksgiving.  I processed an extra drake that we had and roasted him. It turned out delicious! My dad brought fresh Dungeness crab for me and Drew made a mean deep fried turkey.  We had a great time riding the quad and what not.

We went on a day trip saturday and I couldn't find my silkie roo when we got back that night.  He was gone all day sunday, then strolled out of the hen house monday morning when I opened the door.  I found him chilling with the goats today  

This is the photo I snapped. He was face to face with one of the ND does but the dogs kind of scattered them.  






My last remaining laying age hen finally recovered from the traumatizing massacre and started laying again.  She laid 3 eggs in 4 days!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow you sure have a lot going on! Sorry about your losses.

One of your goats looks just like one of the first goats we ever had. Her name was Vera. She got into the corn bin one day and ate so much corn it was still coming out of her mouth 3 days later. lol Well, it wasn't funny at the time, we thought she was going to die. But man, that was a lot of corn and it makes me chuckle now thinking about it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry about your goat and chicken.  Are you thinking really full as in bloated looking?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 26, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Sorry about your goat and chicken.  Are you thinking really full as in bloated looking?


We processed him for the dogs and his stomach was FULL. Packed to the brim and hard as a rock.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, that stinks.  Hope things get better for you.  That crab sounds awesome-I haven't had that it so long and it is probably my favorite food.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow, that stinks.  Hope things get better for you.  That crab sounds awesome-I haven't had that it so long and it is probably my favorite food.


Besides those 2 things, everything else is going really well.  

The crab is SO good. I stock up every season and I always make sure to have it on thanksgiving and christmas. I don't even eat the turkey LOL.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

We have a couple storms roll in today and more on the way. I adore the rain.  I love everything about it. 

We have 4 very happy ducks!











They heard me shake the grain bucket  Everyone got a treat today.



















My silly Silkie Roo "Fonzie" seems to think he is a duck as well  






The rain started again so they all hustled into the barn.  The birds all went too! Except the duck, they love it.






Guido braved the rain to see if I had more grain


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 28, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> We have a couple storms roll in today and more on the way. I adore the rain.  I love everything about it.
> 
> We have 4 very happy ducks!
> 
> ...


Am I seeing things or does Guido have some orange stripes going on?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Am I seeing things or does Guido have some orange stripes going on?


Yeah...it is keeping him alive because his hide is useless as a rug with the spray hair color.    He is a tiger now

My sister, her BF, and my friend adore him and I'm always threatening to send him to freezer camp because he is SO naughty.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 28, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  So it's just on there to keep y'all from being tempted to make him dog food?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much.  He is constantly getting into the chicken feed but I have since changed things to prevent him from getting in there so hopefully he will be a good goat and stop pissing me off


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Love the photos!!!  Thanks for sharing  And those orange stripes are great!!!!

Glad you love the rain...I personally am not a big fan of rain, except of course after a drought spell and the pasture looks bad...I'm sweet as sugar and fear I will melt in the rain


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Love the photos!!!  Thanks for sharing  And those orange stripes are great!!!!
> 
> Glad you love the rain...I personally am not a big fan of rain, except of course after a drought spell and the pasture looks bad..*.I'm sweet as sugar and fear I will melt in the rain *


Well then, you had better stay high and dry!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 28, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully your modifications work. I always get amused by other people when they tell stories of naughty goats because ours are no problem. Worst we've had was the wethers getting out the gate because it was left open by my ODS. Didn't take much to catch them and get them back in though and we even made him help get them back in. Taught him how to grab their collar and get them moving. Slightly amusing to watch a 5 year old with a full grown pygmy/ND mix. The goat is as big as he is!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No joke...This is a full grown Angora.  He is probably 150 lbs at least. He fits through my chicken coop door! The door is 6 inches wide, 12 inches tall and he turns his horns sideways and squeezes through.  We have put up a permanent fenced coop made with wire and steel that only the birds can get through. HOPEFULLY he will stay out, if not...well my freezer is always ready for him!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

Drew exercising the big dogs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

Good pictures. Boy do ducks and geese love the rain!! That Angora is so cool. btw your ND buck's horns are awesome.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 28, 2012)

Great pictures.  I hear you on the rain.  My ducks and geese love a nice long rain.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Good pictures. Boy do ducks and geese love the rain!! That Angora is so cool. btw your ND buck's horns are awesome.


Don't be deceived by Guidos sweet face. He is a terror to my patience.  Also, that bucks horns might look cool but they sure leave a nasty blue mark when he rams them into the side of your knee!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 28, 2012)

Love the pics! omg that goat with orange stripes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know!! My four Kikos all run from behind me to get in front of me when I bring the feed in and all their horns go out to the side, so when you have four 100+ pound goats running past you their horns catch the back of your thighs!! All four of them get me every time. lol Crazy goats.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not imagine...I am considering sheep now or goats with no horns


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

Sheeeeeeeep !!!
They really are awesome.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

haha

I could never have goats with no horns. Horns are a part of me just as they are to the goats. lol


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

^ that's kind of how I feel about my rams. If they don't have horns they aren't worth keeping. Make nice handles too.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha
> 
> I could never have goats with no horns. Horns are a part of me just as they are to the goats. lol


Now that I know you are a guy, that makes a lot of sense! 

I *like* the horns from a distance and they are fun to grab like handle bars and turn the goat where you want them to go.  I am so paranoid about getting my eye poked out and after that little buck hurt my knee, I am thinking twice about what I want to have a herd of! LOL


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

You know....sheeps horns curl....no loosing eyes to any of them


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> ^ that's kind of how I feel about my rams. If they don't have horns they aren't worth keeping. Make nice handles too.


I could do with one having horns but not every one!.  The little girls are treacherous as well with their pointy deadly little horns.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha I can agree with that. Just my boys are horned and it makes life soooo much easie.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 28, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Haha I can agree with that. Just my boys are horned and it makes life soooo much easie.


I could go for that.  I really want to make sheep skin rugs and I don't want to breed both goats and sheep...guess that decision will come next year


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 28, 2012)

I am so jealous of your rain I could spit!!

I loved your photos of your place, very beautiful.

We are dryer than a popcorn fart here in Oklahoma, if we don't get rain soon I expect another dust bowl.

Send some rain this way, please.

DonnaBelle


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been itching to do that myself. When we take the next batch of wethers for butcher I think I'll have them salt down the hides for me and give it a go.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of your rain I could spit!!
> 
> I loved your photos of your place, very beautiful.
> 
> ...


Popcorn fart?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 2, 2012)

Popcorn fart. That is just a perfect description! LOL 

We had a couple storms roll in over the last week or so.

Lost the top to a weird oak tree that needs to be cut down anyway.  Its at least 6 feet wide at the base and doesn't branch out.  The top looks like it has broken off before and was growing back strangely.  Missed the smaller shed and shelter so that is good.

The tree in the back is where this mess came from.







The goats enjoyed the fresh leaves






My little chi Sprocket LOVES the rain and puddles!






Gunner enjoyed the water that ended up in the empty pool we are filling in next weekend.

Shallow end!





deep end







Saturday we drove up to Mendocino National Forest to pick christmas trees with my sister and her boyfriend.  Played in the snow and scouted for bucks.










Sunday it cleared up and they took advantage of the mud...LOL I was very glad that I didn't have to clean this up!








The goats were rather happy that it was done raining as well.






A friend of ours works at the local Animal Control shelter and she brought me this rooster.  I had no idea what to expect but I was shocked at how pretty he is! Consensus says that he is likely a Spangled Hamburg mix.












In other news...Drew secured a backhoe from work to fill our pool in.  It will be here next weekend. Temporary poly tape fence is coming down and we are finally fencing it with wire.  Poly tape will likely become a top runner to keep the horse off the fence.  My sister wants to keep her horse at our place for a few months.  He is a 14.2 black paint gelding, registered APHA.  I LOVE him so I'm excited to have him here.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 3, 2012)

That rooster is beautiful! I love the last goat picture, too. TOO cute! And a beautiful Christmas tree! Great pics.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)

He is gorgeous!  I love that comb!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> He is gorgeous!  I love that comb!


A fellow comb person. lol When we first got chickens here I thought that combs and wattles were ugly but that IS what makes a chicken. Combs and wattles are great.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 3, 2012)

His comb is cool.  Its called a rose comb.  Its HUGE! I really like that rooster.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is a good photo of it


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi PR. I was wondering if you had planned on doing a raw feeding page. I do a little now but it's not possible for full raw right now. I have read many different theories, recipes, formulations etc over the years. It seems another one of those "dog" issues that no-one can agree on. I mean that for people that are raw feeding. No one agrees. 

BTW- I have 2 spangled Hamburgs (Hens) beautiful birds but geesh are they fliers. Mine are very feral, my last ones were too. I don't breed them, they are just for eye candy and we need a few white egg layers. Ours fly through the fields like they are some kind of flight bird! They will fly 20 feet up into the trees! Crazy. I hope he is much tamer than ours.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 3, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi PR. I was wondering if you had planned on doing a raw feeding page. I do a little now but it's not possible for full raw right now. I have read many different theories, recipes, formulations etc over the years. It seems another one of those "dog" issues that no-one can agree on. I mean that for people that are raw feeding. No one agrees.
> 
> BTW- I have 2 spangled Hamburgs (Hens) beautiful birds but geesh are they fliers. Mine are very feral, my last ones were too. I don't breed them, they are just for eye candy and we need a few white egg layers. Ours fly through the fields like they are some kind of flight bird! They will fly 20 feet up into the trees! Crazy. I hope he is much tamer than ours.


Should I do a raw feeding page? I have never even considered it.  I follow a very simple process of introduction and then a formula once they are adjusted.  After that it is just maintenance to keep an eye on their poop, health and what not.   There are MANY different ways to feed raw.  Just as there are many different kibbles to feed.   I feed one of the simplest forums of raw feeding, Prey model raw.  Its requires no vegetables, fruits or grains.  Just meat, bone, organ and fat, maybe a little hair here and there 

I wasn't aware that others were interested so I never even thought about discussing it on here. I don't normally discuss it with anyone outside of my raw feeding friends unless someone asks specifically.  It is so controversial.  

Maybe that is how this guy ended up at the animal control shelter? LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

That comb is awesome!!!

And I also would be interested in reading about raw feeding...have never done it, but would be interested


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm very interested in the raw feeding. Doing a page would be great. 

Isn't it crazy how anything with dogs seems to be so controversial? Because there are so many ways to do things doesn't mean one is right or wrong. It's like feeding goats. I stay away from those now because it's so cut-throat. haha


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd be interested in your raw feeding journal, I've been researching the Prey Model diet for awhile now but haven't done it yet


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)

I have seen a few pics of rose combs before but none that really impressed me until now.  Still loving that rooster!

I did not know raw feeding was controversial.  I just figured it was healthier and more natural but took more time and fuss than chow.  I'd sure like to know more, even if I don't see myself doing it right now.  Always open to new ideas though.  My dog love love loves eggs and I give them to her about once a week, so long as we have them to spare (and we usually do with 25 layers   ).


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Well PR...... and you didn't think _WEEEEEEEEEE _ would be interested.    Ha! look at how many people are! 

Yes, it is very controversial! Everything with dogs is! I am trying to look at the different formulas, and I really respect the fact that you recognize that there is more than "one raw feed formula" .  

I hope you will consider it, I  am very interested in the reasons you chose your particular formula also.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've noticed that LGD discussions sometimes do get pretty ummm...emotional and wondered why that would be a hot topic...but it is.

Hope you do your page


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 3, 2012)

I will see what I can come up with  

What section would be best?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> I will see what I can come up with
> 
> What section would be best?


You should build an actual page. That way nobody can comment. Also if they have questions they could PM instead of it getting out of hand, which hopefully it doesn't.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Click under your avatar on View my Page. Or go to the top bar and go to My Page. Build it in there. 
Some of the best info on this site is in people's pages.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 3, 2012)

oooh I didn't know you could do that! Cool! I will definitely do that.  I like the idea a lot more now!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> oooh I didn't know you could do that! Cool! I will definitely do that.  I like the idea a lot more now!


Yep. Much better. I have a few pages and I'm working on several now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

Really looking forward to your page.

Another BYH, I don't think she'd mind saying who she is but since I'm not sure I'll just keep it at BYHer, gave me a recipe for my GSD. My girl is a very "hard"  driven worker. Weight is such an issue. I'm following the recipe and found this adjustment in one of the raw recipes. Glad I did 'cause my dogs like raw eggs but we have to be careful because we do run a poultry farm...we need the eggs!  The dogs will steal eggs every chance they get!



> Eggs: The original recipe for Satin Balls calls for 10 raw eggs. Apart from concerns about salmonella, *raw egg white contains avitin which blocks the use of the B vitamin, biotin. While there is a lot of biotin in the egg yolk, to offset the avitin in the egg white, dogs do not digest raw eggs as well as they do cooked. Cooking neutralizes the avitin, allowing full use of the biotin.* Cooked eggs are more nutritious and easier to digest, with more usable calories per egg, so our recipe calls for hard-boiled eggs. The shells are included for their calcium.


This is why I asked you about a page.  Gathering from different people who are actually feeding raw and then gleaning from their experiences. I thought the info about the avitin/biotin was good to know. I have been hard boiling then now, I do crush them so they don't look like an egg to the dogs. Knuckleheads.... they will steal  them right out of a nesting box. Bad dogs.  My GSD is slowly gaining! up 4lbs so far!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Really looking forward to your page.
> 
> Another BYH, I don't think she'd mind saying who she is but since I'm not sure I'll just keep it at BYHer, gave me a recipe for my GSD. My girl is a very "hard"  driven worker. Weight is such an issue. I'm following the recipe and found this adjustment in one of the raw recipes. Glad I did 'cause my dogs like raw eggs but we have to be careful because we do run a poultry farm...we need the eggs!  The dogs will steal eggs every chance they get!
> 
> ...


Satin balls are AMAZING for weight gain. 


Lets start with digestion, dogs can digest raw eggs perfectly well, no doubt about that.  Cooking the egg "could" solve the avitin issue but it also causes the loss of very valuable nutrition as well.  Sort of a catch 22.  

The yolk is very high in biotin so as long as the whole egg is fed, and the eggs are not a main source in the diet, then the avitin is a non issue.  Eggs are a supplement, much like green tripe.  They are not meant to live off of eggs but eating a good number of eggs a week will not affect them negatively.  Rather it will boost their health by leaps and bounds.

Salmonella is also a non issue.  Dogs are very well equipped to handle the bacteria in a raw diet.  A good example is the recent recalls of kibble due to salmonella risk to HUMANS.  The food was not recalled because of a risk to the dogs because healthy dogs are not affected by salmonella. The health of the hen directly affects the health of the egg so choosing your source is most important.  

The shell is also a great source and a great supplement for dogs that have a hard time eating bones.  I make a mixture for my picky dog.  He won't eat organs so I grind elk, organs and whole raw eggs together and freeze them.  Its like a little power cube for him to get all his organs as well as a boost of calcium and fatty acids.  Eggs are one of the most complete sources of amino acids and the benefits definitely greatly outweigh the risks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't worry about the salmonella either. I've always fed raw egg, but given our poultry issue I need to make sure the dogs don't know what it is. :/  The main business here is my poultry. I breed, and sell chicks and started pullets from 3 days old- <1yr and we sell our eggs for eating. 

Right now I am pretty much adding in raw. Deer meat is what I have now, not high in fat but good for them none the less. Chicken is on the way...as I have young cockerals that need slaughtered. When hatching/selling starts in the spring there will be plenty of roos. Very few people will buy straight run. They always want pullets so that means 50% of the birds I hatch will not be sold.  Food for the dogs. 

I also need to be able to feed off of excess from our farm, we run a very tight bio-secure farm so I can't just go out and buy animals and bring them here for food. So I am limited, that is why they still will need commercial feed. :/

So the quest continues........ Thanks so much for your input/advice. I know not everyone will agree with the "raw" practices but oh well!
I'm glad you are willing to share your experience and knowledge.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

The horse is coming this weekend 

We have a BUSY BUSY weekend ahead of us.   This is the run down.

Backhoe dropped off friday evening to fill the pool in saturday.

We have to finish ripping out the old pool.  Its just a few pipes, corrugated steel, and stuff

Then filling it in.  THEN cutting down two eucalyptus trees.  They are tall but not that wide so its more or less like cutting down a few skinny tall trees.

The fencing a 200 foot stretch along the seasonal creek.  

Then my sister is leaving her horse there.  If the fence doesn't get done, horse isn't staying this weekend and will come next weekend.  She is bringing him to ride anyway though.

Whoohoo, 

Here the pony I am stealing from my sister.  He is a 14.2 registered APHA gelding.  I LOVE this guy.  I wish he was mine.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 6, 2012)

Handsome boy!

Good luck with all your projects. I hope the weather cooperates and you can get it all done.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Handsome boy!
> 
> Good luck with all your projects. I hope the weather cooperates and you can get it all done.


I hope it does too! Its suppose to just be cloudy.  No rain


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 6, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have our 1st snow predicted here for Friday into the weekend. Maybe a couple inches. We are in a bad drought in southern MN, so every little bit is wonderful. Normally we are very frozen here, but the temp now is hot for us - it's in the mid 40's today. We even had a rain shower pass through here in the early AM hours - got 3/10ths of an inch. That's more than we have gotten in months. Such odd weather. Normally in the fall we get lots of rain. It just never happened. 

I work 12 hour shifts all weekend, so no projects getting done - so hope it does snow!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think you guys would be soaked in Minnesota.  I think our area got at least 5 inches of rain over since last wednesday.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2012)

He's a handsome fellow!  Now need a photo of his face


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 6, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> He's a handsome fellow!  Now need a photo of his face


X2


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> He's a handsome fellow!  Now need a photo of his face


poneh?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol, he is very beautiful!!! I can see why you want to steal him!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

You guys are crackin' me up....  we should start a pool to see whats coming home next month!  

I love it!!! Pony is pretty...   true "eye candy"


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

Very handsome!  

Alright, I am betting on they get some turkeys next.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 7, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You guys are crackin' me up....  we should start a pool to see whats coming home next month!
> 
> I love it!!! Pony is pretty...   true "eye candy"


I keep saying NO MORE but they keep coming! 

The worst part is, we have a friend that works at the local Animal control who informs me of any thing that comes in.  I'm betting the next thing will be an outlaw donkey or a goose.  I am open to anything though. I love having a menagerie.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 7, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Very handsome!
> 
> Alright, I am betting on they get some turkeys next.


I'd love turkeys! or a pig...the possibilities are endless


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh ponies name is "Diesel"  but I don't like that name.  I just call him Ponyboy.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 7, 2012)

Turkeys are great animals! So funny and social. I love mine WAY more than mY chickens.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 7, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Turkeys are great animals! So funny and social. I love mine WAY more than mY chickens.


If I get a turkey that is more social than my chickens then I won't be able to walk anywhere!  I get bombarded when I try to go to the barn.  Chickens come running, goats come running. Its crazy. I should stop feeding them my veggie scraps.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

I am gonna be laughing so hard when I see you posting a pic of your new turkeys, like next week.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 8, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am gonna be laughing so hard when I see you posting a pic of your new turkeys, like next week.


x2 lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 8, 2012)

I am dead.  tired. 

I didnt' sleep at all last night.  Major insomnia.  Then we started working before sunrise and it was like 30 degrees.  Which isn't that cold but it is that cold.  Stopped at dark.  One pool filled, 2 mounds of dirt gone, 2 huge trees down and one peach tree relocated  

More tomorrow and plenty of photos


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

The backhoe arrived friday afternoon.  Drew drove it on the truck from his work.  They are so wonderful to let us borrow it!







Tearing it up!






We moved the huge over build shelter thingy that was at the head of the pool  Might reuse it as a goat shelter, might just scrap it.






Guido and the other goats were SO not happy about being in the dog kennel while the fence was down.  






Fonzie poses in the cold 30 degree saturday morning  






Mikey supervised as usual...











Surveying the work.





Had to move the peach tree.






Old Mikey caught a rodent!






and he buried it...






















Supervisor took a break  






Time to cut trees! Scariest hour of my life.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm exhausted reading about all that work...love the photos!

Hope by now you are having a much needed sleep!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

TIMBER!!!!!!






















Found a snake.  He was injured so I let him go...on the neighbors side of the creek 






No more pool!








More to come tomorrow. It got dark before we finished so I couldn't take photos of the fence


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'm exhausted reading about all that work...love the photos!
> 
> Hope by now you are having a much needed sleep!


I slept SOOO good last night.  My sister made me stay up but I gave in at 10pm.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

Another great thing that happen this weekend is that our good neighbor who has a 2 acre property next to us, wants to trade grazing rights to his 1 acre pasture if we let him milk the does.   His pasture runs perfectly adjacent to our back pasture so it will be perfect!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure how that tree came down without the "supervisor" even watching


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Not sure how that tree came down without the "supervisor" even watching


Right? He is so funny.  I was freaking out while they cut the trees.  It was so scary.  See all that bark everywhere? That is why I wanted them down.  They shed that every year, constantly.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, you guys were super busy. That no-more pool area looks wonderful! Is is yard or pasture?

Turkeys....hmmmmm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow that's alot of work. It looks really good though.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice!!!!!
I love the trees (that got cut down) and the grasses! Everthing looks sooo different than what I am used to!!!
Good luck with everything! Usually, if it is a lot of work, it pays off in the end!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 10, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Very nice!!!!!
> I love the trees (that got cut down) and the grasses! Everthing looks sooo different than what I am used to!!!
> Good luck with everything! Usually, if it is a lot of work, it pays off in the end!


You like those trees? Try living with them! They shed crap everywhere! lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 10, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Yes, you guys were super busy. That no-more pool area looks wonderful! Is is yard or pasture?
> 
> Turkeys....hmmmmm


Where the pool was is right out in our backyard.  I think I want to build my agility course there after winter.  Its plenty big enough  

Here are todays photos.  The fencing is quite finished. We ran out of metal clips so Drew is picking up more today.  
































Guido the pig goat running at me.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great!  The supervisor had that well in hand.  I am sure he will give himself a bonus for the good work.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 13, 2012)

Felt the 3.4 that was centered about 10 miles from us.  Freaked me out but I love earthquakes!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 13, 2012)

How are you going to get your agility area back from the animals?? 
Looks like more fencing is in your future!

Here is my yard (was taking award photos, the 1st picture I came to that showed most of it). It's bordered on one side by my garage, and another side by sheep pasture, then the fruit trees.






You guys did a great job.  The difference is amazing!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 13, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> How are you going to get your agility area back from the animals??
> Looks like more fencing is in your future!
> 
> Here is my yard (was taking award photos, the 1st picture I came to that showed most of it). It's bordered on one side by my garage, and another side by sheep pasture, then the fruit trees.
> ...


I will probably put it in the backyard (where the pool was), it is fence separately from the pasture area. Its about 50'x70', very rough guesstimate. It might be tight but should be fun anyway   The goats and horse don't have access to it.  The chickens aren't suppose to but they get through anyway .  Yours looks so professional! I can't wait until our ground looks green again. Its so brown now.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 13, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, ours is really brown too. This picture was from 2 summers ago...before our drought. Small wonder I have no pictures really from this summer. They all would look like crap 
Our chickens are out there too, and I also tether our llamas out there for a little grazing, but mostly to do halter work, grooming, etc.
The llama part worked out well actually. When we did lure coursing, the space doubles as pasture for the owner's llamas. Many dogs came off the lure to either eat or roll in the llama poo , but not my dogs! They are used to it and ignore it.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 14, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Our chickens are out there too, and I also tether our llamas out there for a little grazing, but mostly to do halter work, grooming, etc.
> The llama part worked out well actually. When we did lure coursing, the space doubles as pasture for the owner's llamas. Many dogs came off the lure to either eat or roll in the llama poo , but not my dogs! They are used to it and ignore it.


You do lure coursing?  How cool!   We have greyhounds but they are lazy track rescues, retired to a life of sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't remember if I ever posted about this, but it looks great!! Big difference and I bet you will like it alot more now. ahha


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 16, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Don't remember if I ever posted about this, but it looks great!! Big difference and I bet you will like it alot more now. ahha


I can't wait until the rain is done and we can finish the ground.  We will be scraping, seeding, disking, and irrigating it in the summer.  The pasture will be split into two so I can rotate grazing.  

Speaking of rain...more storms rolled in and the ducks are very happy again.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 16, 2012)

It snowed up the road from us so we took a quick ride and played with the big dogs  

My handsome Gunner <3






Gunner and crazy eyed Jody.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

Flying dog!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 16, 2012)

LOL< those are some CRAZY eyes! 

Happy ducks, but your rooster looked peeved with being all soggy.
The dogs were having a great time too!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 16, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> LOL< those are some CRAZY eyes!
> 
> Happy ducks, but your rooster looked peeved with being all soggy.
> The dogs were having a great time too!


That rooster was NOT unhappy. LOL He stayed out all day and got increasingly wetter.  Actually all my pea brained birds were out all day and went to bed wet.  I made sure they were all next to another one so they can huddle for warmth.  

Jodys' eyes are CRAZY.  They match her personality pretty well LOL.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 17, 2012)

Jody got some MASSIVE air!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 17, 2012)

Those are some awesome photos.  They look like they are having a blast.  

Your property looks great, by the way.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks!

I just replied to a craigslist ad about a rodent breeding rack.  He wants 200$ or he will give it to someone if they supply him with pinkies and fuzzies.  I hope he goes for it because I would love to supply Bernard (my cat) with raw food.  

We shall see!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 19, 2012)

Well a lot happen over the last few days.

Actually most of it happen today.

Drews dog killed one of my birds and I found one of my Salmon Faverolles dead in the coop.

He kindly replaced them with RIR pullets.







and to hopefully prevent more birds from dying, I hooked them up with the heat lamp  






Oh and we got a goose...hehehe


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice goose - White Chinese?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 19, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Nice goose - White Chinese?


Yep

His previous owner ordered a bunch from McMurrays and he ended up being a boy, and the odd one out at her place.  So I adopted him and will soon find him a mate  He is SO handsome!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry about your chickens 

Nice addition of the goose, but I'm glad he's at your house.   Too many bad experiences with geese attacking/chasing me to ever be comfortable with one around.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 20, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Sorry about your chickens
> 
> Nice addition of the goose, but I'm glad he's at your house.   Too many bad experiences with geese attacking/chasing me to ever be comfortable with one around.


I was afraid of them when I was little for that very reason.  This guy is SO freaking sweet its rediculous. He just hangs out when we were out there working, he lets you walk up and pick him up.  I totally love him  

This is what he did while we worked on the gates today  







These little bearded ladies were pissed that we succeeded in keeping them out of the back yard  













My loverboy.  The chain was a joke, he is never in chains! LOL


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

I still see the "evil eye" in that goose!   I get twitchy just looking at the photo! 

Nice job with the chicken wire... Cute bunch of chickens too.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 21, 2012)

I love the barnyard picture, very colorful!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Well we had quite a day today! 

Saturday my good friend and I made the drive to my hometown to pick up the two bucks for dog food.  They were a PITA.  First we had to corral them.  I don't know how this place keeps these huge animals in with that short fence.  Shockingly they weren't able to jump over it.  They were quick but we were quicker! LOL  The first one we tricked by pretending we were feeding them and grabbed his horns, snapped the collar on him and hauled his butt out.  The second one had to be corralled into a smaller pen, then we cornered him and hooked him up. The DID NOT WANT TO GO ANYWHERE.  We pretty much dragged them into the trailer.  They weighed probably a little more than us girls so it was fun 

So it POURED rain on sunday.  POURED BUCKETS.  Our property and every other property was just one huge puddle. The seasonal creek was about to go over and it was just raging!  Drew and I put on our boots and dug ditches for a couple hours.  

Gunner had a blast though  






Fonzie the silkie thinks he is immune to rain.  






We had HUGE puddles that were deep.  My boots go up to my knees and they were almost swamped a few times.  

Then, around 1 pm...HEAVEN!  The skies cleared and we got to work processing those bucks.






We have never shot a goat before so I researched the best way.  We put them out with a single .22 bullet in the soft groove behind the horns.  Worked so well, I was waiting for kicking a maybe a little gasping but they just kicked a couple times and that was that.  We hung them up and bled them out.  Skinned, gutted and in the freezer within 2 hours.  I picked as much stuff of the heads as I could so I can boil them later.  I'll have my cosmetologist sister pick me up some hair bleach for the skulls.  The dogs didn't eat yesterday so they had a gorge meal tonight.  Everyone is happy  

The horse is a cannibal. He was nibbling on the nose!












We had processed in the barn where the gambrel was, then tossed it all into the wheelbarrow and finished it in the garage.  






OH and Sprocket got a new harness in the mail


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

Lets see some before and after pictures here. lol





Before





Before





After





After

hahaha btw the horse is too funny and the Silkie in the rain.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the silkie!  What is with those birds---mine are always wanting to play in the mud and they look the worst of all the birds when they do.

I am a little sad about those goats.  I know, I know---I will be eating one in a few months and they were going to get buried and wasted.  They are just so cool looking.  I am not a horn person and I actually looked those up after you posted on them.  I need to stop looking up goat breeds or I am going to end up with one of each.   Gotta say, you are tougher than I.  Clean a fish, do some chickens, but I don't think I could stay conscious for a goat.  How did you learn to do that?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I love the silkie!  What is with those birds---mine are always wanting to play in the mud and they look the worst of all the birds when they do.
> 
> I am a little sad about those goats.  I know, I know---I will be eating one in a few months and they were going to get buried and wasted.  They are just so cool looking.  I am not a horn person and I actually looked those up after you posted on them.  I need to stop looking up goat breeds or I am going to end up with one of each.   Gotta say, you are tougher than I.  Clean a fish, do some chickens, but I don't think I could stay conscious for a goat.  How did you learn to do that?


Thanks Straw for those photos  I don't miss those goats, I think I messed up my knee while moving them. I'll be boiling the skulls someday this week whenever I have a day off.  

PP - I would actually rather process goats, than poultry.  Poultry guts STINK so horribly LOL.  The goats are pretty much like a deer and I have done about 10 deer this year  I learn best by DOING so I just DO it.  I look up most every on the internet and then just apply it to what we are doing.  I find anatomy fascinating so its kind of fun.  I don't really care for the actual killing part but it has to be done.  I am very pleased with the way we did it.  They did not suffer at all and it was a very clean and quick process.

I don't know what is wrong with chickens.  I understand ducks liking the rain but every single chicken I have is out there, in the mud, in the rain, just getting SOAKED and loving it.  I said today that I should lock them up for their own good!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

Pearce - Me too. I see nothing wrong with killing and eating or turning them into dog food but I myself would have a hard time doing it to bucks with horns that big. Almost makes me sad. Those horns....

But I bet the dogs with be quite happy and in the end I might end up happy. haha

Pendergrass - Messed up your knee? eee that's not good. And I agree. Poultry stinks but deer really doesn't. Never done a goat but done deer and they're not bad.

btw You may need to give some more info on the killing because I'll be raising some of the Kiko bucks for slaughter and there's no way I'm sending it to be killed and slaughtered.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce - Me too. I see nothing wrong with killing and eating or turning them into dog food but I myself would have a hard time doing it to bucks with horns that big. Almost makes me sad. Those horns....
> 
> But I bet the dogs with be quite happy and in the end I might end up happy. haha
> 
> ...


Goats are pretty much exactly the same as deer.  Same size, same shape.  

I still can't believe the killing went so smoothly. I held the horn tips steady and stood behind the goat so he didn't back out. Drew aimed and shot. They just went stiff and fell over. No sound, a few kicks, thankfully not facial movements. Bleh, I hate it when chickens blink and move their mouths! Lol.  We work in a good team. I cut the hook hole thing in the hind legs, he hooked them up and pulled the rigging tight and hoisted them up. I bled them out, which again, was a lot easier than I thought. They have less blood than I thought too. Skinning is seriously the hardest part. I can do it, it's just so tedious. 

I wanted to do a photo tutorial but our barn is so messy  it's not photo worthy. I did fun a great website that I was reading last night. I'll go find it


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is the great article I read. This was pretty much how we did it except we used a real gambrel not a t post. Whatever works though!

http://m.ozarkjewels.net/site/class...http://www.ozarkjewels.net/homebutchering.htm


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe if I had someone to watch a few times, I might see how I'd do.  I will never forget going on a duck hunting trip with my uncle as a teen, hitting a large deer on the way out, breaking it's legs.  It was screaming and no way it was going to be okay, so uncle put it down and phoned DNR, who arrived and asked if we wanted it, since it was a good sized doe and a waste of meat, so he said SURE.  He had me help to field dress it and I came very close to losing it.  That was half a life ago though so maybe it wouldn't be as bad as I remember.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

Just read the article. One thing that makes it a bit easier, though not too much, is to cut a little opening on the leg and blow air in there with an air compressor to blow the deer (or goat) up and it will separate the hide from the meat. But not to much or you'll pop it. lol

btw the T-post is so redneck. lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Just read the article. One thing that makes it a bit easier, though not too much, is to cut a little opening on the leg and blow air in there with an air compressor to blow the deer (or goat) up and it will separate the hide from the meat. But not to much or you'll pop it. lol
> 
> btw the T-post is so redneck. lol


Oh we do have a huge compressor. I bet we could do that! Reminds me of how they do that with snapping turtles.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Maybe if I had someone to watch a few times, I might see how I'd do.  I will never forget going on a duck hunting trip with my uncle as a teen, hitting a large deer on the way out, breaking it's legs.  It was screaming and no way it was going to be okay, so uncle put it down and phoned DNR, who arrived and asked if we wanted it, since it was a good sized doe and a waste of meat, so he said SURE.  He had me help to field dress it and I came very close to losing it.  That was half a life ago though so maybe it wouldn't be as bad as I remember.


I can see how that would be fairly traumatic for you. 

These goats definitely didn't suffer at all. They likely didnt know what was happening.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

My knee is hurting more and more. It's like the side of the top of the knee cap. Super stiff  ugh


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

Snapping turtles? What did you do with them that involves a compressor? lol

Sorry about that. How did they do that again? Just not being making things easy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Snapping turtles? What did you do with them that involves a compressor? lol
> 
> Sorry about that. How did they do that again? Just not being making things easy.


I'm not even sure if the goats did it. Could have been something else.  

Didn't you ever see that show...bizarre foods I think. They caught and processed snapping turtles. To separate them from the shell, the blow them up


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice job with the goats.  I make hubby kill the animals.  I can process them, no problem but I hate the killing part.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Nice job with the goats.  I make hubby kill the animals.  I can process them, no problem but I hate the killing part.


Yeah Drew does the killing to. I mostly just hold them still.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha No I have never seen that. I can picture it though!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

Got out the heat pad for my knee last night. It felt normal this morning then when I got up and out to the barn, it hurt again and it hurts A LOT. No bruise, just pain. Hope it goes away...

Totally not in the Christmas mood this year. I forgot today was Christmas Eve LOL. Might stay home, might go see my mom up north or go to the snow. Haven't decided.

I should go see my mom. She had shoulder surgery and they have her a bunch of horse pills for pain. She doesn't take them but I sure could use them right now! Hahah


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope your knee feels better.  Take it easy and turn on some cheesy holiday movies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

X 2!!!  Some cheesy Christmas movies are pretty good this year...with this flu have been watching them here...hope your knee gets better, and if you go see your Mom...you can both take horse pills for pain...cheesy movies...and don't forget the fattening treats


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> X 2!!!  Some cheesy Christmas movies are pretty good this year...with this flu have been watching them here...hope your knee gets better, and if you go see your Mom...you can both take horse pills for pain...cheesy movies...and don't forget the fattening treats


I wish! I have to go to work which requires driving for hours and its my right knee. :/. Stupid knee.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! Merry Christmas to you.  

Personally I can't wait until they are over.  My family sucks around christmas so I get kind of jealous of everyone else  I shouldn't though.  I'm just in a poor mood today.  Time to get in my pjs and light a fire.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Fire lighting! I understand the family issues. Hope it's enjoyable anyhow.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Happy Fire lighting! I understand the family issues. Hope it's enjoyable anyhow.


Thanks 

I can't make a fire to save my life! LOL Drew could light a fire in a rain storm with nothing  He makes this house so warm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you guys seen the movie "Lawless"? It's so good!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope your knee gets better quickly!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

Just chilling with the pups and kitty today  Might go take a ride up the hill to the snow.


Merry Christmas BYH 


























Spot Sprocket!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)

Cute cute cute!  And I so wish I had that fireplace.  That is an item on my dream list for this house.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Cute cute cute!  And I so wish I had that fireplace.  That is an item on my dream list for this house.


I LOVE IT.  We had a new heater/ac units put in when we bought the house but we never use them.  We just burn wood all the time  

We went on a drive up the mountain to see if there was snow.  No snow but on our way home we stopped by Dry Creek Crossing to check out the creek. Found this poor car stuck in the water.  They close the gate when its to dangerous to drive through but you can easily go around it.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Dec 25, 2012)

What well behaved animals you have to allow you to put lit lights on them. My critters would freak out if we tried that. And I love that little crate that your pup is in


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks! I got that old milk  crate at a garage sale for 20$  I love old stuff like that.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 26, 2012)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

I love taking photos. I really do. 

Drew asked me to marry him this morning. He was so nervous, he cried  

Of course I said YES!! Everything feels different now for some reason. 

We kind of "organized" the barn. The goose found a mirror and fell in love.  He really needs a girlfriend. 





We put the goat toy back out with them. These two love it.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

 about the goose


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got a little teary for you.  Congrats to you both and I am so very excited for you!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

A SUPER Congrats to you guys!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

Aww thanks  I'm happy. Drew is such the perfect balance for me.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Marriage can be such a wonderful thing  You two sound like you have a really great partnership!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

Well he allows my animal hoarding within reason so I think he's a keeper!  

I'm so confused right now. My phone says 7:44 but the news channel says 6:44. Did I miss something???


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

It's 11:00 here. I think they have an issue.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Well he allows my animal hoarding within reason so I think he's a keeper!
> 
> I'm so confused right now. My phone says 7:44 but the news channel says 6:44. Did I miss something???


Y'all do things wierd out in California.  

Congratulations!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I think it was just that channel! Lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

So ya'll watch re-run news in California? That's weird...


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on the engagement 

That poor goose (still freaks me, but he does look handsome)...


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't wait until spring.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks
Drew asked me last night where my ring was. I had taken it off to do dishes. It is such a simple thing but he doesn't normally notice details so I got all girly and giggly about it


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

That's so sweet


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

It is funny how clearly I can remember that feeling, the days and weeks after getting engaged.  It was such a fun, but strange, feeling.  We need a pic of the sweet couple and the ring!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 29, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> It is funny how clearly I can remember that feeling, the days and weeks after getting engaged.  It was such a fun, but strange, feeling.  We need a pic of the sweet couple and the ring!


The ring is just a plain silver band. It's exactly what I wanted 

I have always thought that it was a waste to spend a lot on a shiny thing that is essentially useless. I told Drew that I wanted a plain silver band and a 12gauge shotgun. The ring to remind me and the gun is something I can actually use.  I like practical gifts  

I hate explaining it because people just think its crazy, I'm crazy...etc. I think it's smart, but everyone is different 

As for a photo...well I'm more comfortable behind the camera but here is a good one of him! 







You can see the ring in this photo I took of an arrow head I found in my front yard  (it looks the same on the other side


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are great pictures!  Love the turkey and arrow head.  I totally get the ring---DH actually bought me what we call "the fishing ring" because while I love my wedding ring, I always had it off because it sticks up and makes it hard to fish or work around the property.  The other band is pretty much plain silver, little scrolling in it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2012)

The simple silver band is perfect. I quit wearing my engagement ring and just wear my wedding band now. I want a new band though since my band is a tad small. I got DH a new band for our 5 year anniversary. I've hinted a few times to DH about getting a new band for me but so far it's a no-go.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 29, 2012)

A good friend of mine got the biggest, most gaudy engagement ring.  She LOVES it which is what matters to her.  I just could not imagine wearing that thing every day.  IMO, the man is more important than the ring.  I also am constantly sticking my hands in the dirt, and other dirty farm things so it just doesn't make sense for my type of life.  

I'm glad some people understand cause most of my friends think its stupid.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it makes perfect sense. And you just wanting a ring and a 12 ga. lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2012)

Smart Girl you are!

cuz if he ever does something REAL DUMB throwing a  ring at him won't do a thing, but a shotgun... now that will! 

Just kidding!


----------



## elevan (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am with you on the ring.  I am terrified at the idea of wearing something worth hundreds or even thousand's of dollars around every day.  I would much rather spend that money on something I will really enjoy, like more goats.   or more guns.  

When we went to pick out our wedding bands, the girl at the counter reinforced all of the reasons why we didn't want a wedding.  She kept pushing me to pick something bigger, with stones.  When she brought up payment plans I stopped her short and said, truthfully " I can afford any ring in this cabinet, cash on the spot.  I want this one"  and pointed to the one I had started with, a simple, plain, 3mm gold band.  

I don't understand all of these fools putting their wedding and rings on a "payment plan"  or credit cards.  Don't they have something else to buy, like a house?  We spent $896 on our wedding, including the rings and I don't regret it a bit.

He is a handsome man, and good provider- nice turkey!


----------



## VStillman (Dec 30, 2012)

Just wanted to jump ahead and say Hello! (I just discovered the journal section and am reading everyones journals.) 

I am on page 11 of yours and it says you live in Middletown. Well.... I live in Upper Lake!!! About an hour or so away. What a surprise! We are moving in a month to start our own farm (We will still be in Upper Lake).  

I enjoy reading everyones journals...the stories are great and we have got lots of tips from reading as well. Well, gonna go back and get caught up on your journal!


----------



## VStillman (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG! Just caught up on your journal....What a place for me to jump in and say Hi....in the middle of a congratulations on your engagement thread! :/



SORRY....


and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kstaven (Dec 30, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> A good friend of mine got the biggest, most gaudy engagement ring.  She LOVES it which is what matters to her.  I just could not imagine wearing that thing every day.  IMO, the man is more important than the ring.  I also am constantly sticking my hands in the dirt, and other dirty farm things so it just doesn't make sense for my type of life.
> 
> I'm glad some people understand cause most of my friends think its stupid.


From a male perspective, I would say you are all too rare in your attitude. It was the what can you buy me thing that kept me single most of my life.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> From a male perspective, I would say you are all too rare in your attitude. It was the what can you buy me thing that kept me single most of my life.


Now that's funny! Rare?!   

What I thought was so great was her BF "heard her", AND got her exactly as she wanted!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am with you on the ring.  I am terrified at the idea of wearing something worth hundreds or even thousand's of dollars around every day.  I would much rather spend that money on something I will really enjoy, like more goats.   or more guns.
> 
> When we went to pick out our wedding bands, the girl at the counter reinforced all of the reasons why we didn't want a wedding.  She kept pushing me to pick something bigger, with stones.  When she brought up payment plans I stopped her short and said, truthfully " I can afford any ring in this cabinet, cash on the spot.  I want this one"  and pointed to the one I had started with, a simple, plain, 3mm gold band.
> 
> ...


Drew said that when they asked him what the ring was for, he said engagement so they said "Oh well we have these other rings over here..".  He just stopped them and said "No thank you.  She wants this one"

We probably won't spend at lot on a wedding.  We might just have it at our house! LOL  It is just one day, one memorable day but the relationship matters much more than the wedding, to me.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

VStillman said:
			
		

> Just wanted to jump ahead and say Hello! (I just discovered the journal section and am reading everyones journals.)
> 
> I am on page 11 of yours and it says you live in Middletown. Well.... I live in Upper Lake!!! About an hour or so away. What a surprise! We are moving in a month to start our own farm (We will still be in Upper Lake).
> 
> I enjoy reading everyones journals...the stories are great and we have got lots of tips from reading as well. Well, gonna go back and get caught up on your journal!


Awesome! 

Want to buy some goats?  Free Delivery if you buy two!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not so sure this is a rare thing...we farm gals are pretty practical 

We skipped the engagement ring and went straight for matching wedding bands and the "diamond" money went for a much needed new roof on our house when we lived in Florida...had that roof on about a month before we got whacked with three hurricanes...best decision we ever made.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Now that's funny! Rare?!
> 
> What I thought was so great was her BF "heard her", AND got her exactly as she wanted!


It took a few times but he is just as much of a bargain hunter as I am


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what we did yesterday.  Met a couple locals through a friend and had a great time.  I love how tiny my 30.30 looks compared to the rest 

I shot our guns, except Drews shotgun cause I have short arms and it is way  too awkward.  Shot a friends 357 revolver, and someones AR.  The AR has zero recoil which I appreciate. Drew really wants one but I just don't see the point in buying one.







Drew is behind the guy that looks like he is holding a really long gun LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

That is beautiful! Makes me smile like a mad man. lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Its like art LOL

Best part is that its just down the street! About a mile away.  I love shooting, some guns scare me but after shooting them its not so bad.  The AR was freaky, but awesome afterwards.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Its like art LOL
> 
> Best part is that its just down the street! About a mile away.  I love shooting, some guns scare me but after shooting them its not so bad.  The AR was freaky, but awesome afterwards.


AR-15 I'm guessing. I know the AR-10 is a beast! Was was weird about it? lol


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like where we go every Friday Night.  We shoot competitively.  We have an AR and I love it.  It is a nice plinking gun.  .357 revolver is my favorite Steel, USPS and IPSG gun, though I will sometimes use a .45.  I love S&W revolvers.  

For a shotgun, look into a Beretta 361L 12 gauge.  That is what I shoot.  L stands for Ladies.  It is cut shorter in the stock for shorter arms to handle.  It works nicly and a semi-auto doesn't have the kick a pump gun has.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just freak me out! But it was so easy. It was an AR 15.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Looks like where we go every Friday Night.  We shoot competitively.  We have an AR and I love it.  It is a nice plinking gun.  .357 revolver is my favorite Steel, USPS and IPSG gun, though I will sometimes use a .45.  I love S&W revolvers.
> 
> For a shotgun, look into a Beretta 361L 12 gauge.  That is what I shoot.  L stands for Ladies.  It is cut shorter in the stock for shorter arms to handle.  It works nicly and a semi-auto doesn't have the kick a pump gun has.


Drew has a Springfield XD .45 that I like.  Its the green one on  the end of the table.  Handguns sort of scare me a little but once I shoot them, I'm ok.   Drew got me a Mossberg 500 youth 12gauge.  It fits so much better.  I haven't heard of ladies guns. I'm having deja vu for some reason LOL

I am totally in love with my model 94.  I could shoot that thing all day long, I just love it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been hunting with a Winchester 94 30-30


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I've been hunting with a Winchester 94 30-30


Does it have a scope on it? I've been reading about how to get a scope on it. I guess there are a few possibilities but I'm not sure what to go with.  I'll be using it for deer hunting next year.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No scope on it. Just a lever action 30-30 carbine. It's actually a friends.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn it. I love the gun but top eject makes it a little awkward to attach a scope.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes it does.

What you should get is my all time favorite gun, a Remington .700 in .308 with a very nice scope. You can hunt nearly anything with it and if you are good you can shoot it a 1000 yards. That's my kind of gun


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes it does.
> 
> What you should get is my all time favorite gun, a Remington .700 in .308 with a very nice scope. You can hunt nearly anything with it and if you are good you can shoot it a 1000 yards. That's my kind of gun


That would be nice, if I had the funds.  This little thing is very accurate, I just need a little help to see since I already have poor eyesight.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah the fund are the issue here too. lol


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get a scope, get a Leupold.  They are without question the absolute best buy for the money.  They are not cheap, but well worth it.  They are made in the USA, in Beaverton, Oregon.  

I used to work for them.  I worked on design and development for efficiency and cost effectiveness.  I spent a summer tearing apart 52 scopes from other manufacturers.  I was studying their design to see if there was anything worth pursuing.  Before I tore them apart,  I ran them all through Leopold's final inspection process.  Not a single one passed. Everything from a $30 scope to a $1200 scope- not one passed the test that ALL Leupold scopes must pass.  

The Rifleman and VX1 series are my designs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> If you get a scope, get a Leupold.  They are without question the absolute best buy for the money.  They are not cheap, but well worth it.  They are made in the USA, in Beaverton, Oregon.
> 
> I used to work for them.  I worked on design and development for efficiency and cost effectiveness.  I spent a summer tearing apart 52 scopes from other manufacturers.  I was studying their design to see if there was anything worth pursuing.  Before I tore them apart,  I ran them all through Leopold's final inspection process.  Not a single one passed. Everything from a $30 scope to a $1200 scope- not one passed the test that ALL Leupold scopes must pass.
> 
> The Rifleman and VX1 series are my designs.


That's great info. Glad you said that...


----------



## Symphony (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad to see that arsenal, now I don't feel quite so bad for having so many.  I only have antique hand guns though.  My favorites are 1860's Colt Navy revolver, I know kinda common but I've always been an early Colt fan.  Otherwise I have a wide selection of US and international brands.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> If you get a scope, get a Leupold.  They are without question the absolute best buy for the money.  They are not cheap, but well worth it.  They are made in the USA, in Beaverton, Oregon.
> 
> I used to work for them.  I worked on design and development for efficiency and cost effectiveness.  I spent a summer tearing apart 52 scopes from other manufacturers.  I was studying their design to see if there was anything worth pursuing.  Before I tore them apart,  I ran them all through Leopold's final inspection process.  Not a single one passed. Everything from a $30 scope to a $1200 scope- not one passed the test that ALL Leupold scopes must pass.
> 
> The Rifleman and VX1 series are my designs.


Its not so much as WHAT scope to put on, but more that I don't know what type of mount to get.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lower the rings the better.  Get the shortest ring mounts that will fit your gun.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about a forward mount vs side mount vs a mount above the ejection? That's my biggest dilemma. The top eject makes its awkward.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

hubby says go with a forward mount...I know nothing myself about guns...and he saw the photos and loves them...he is a gun enthusiast for sure.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> hubby says go with a forward mount...I know nothing myself about guns...and he saw the photos and loves them...he is a gun enthusiast for sure.


Cool I'll keep that in mind.  As well as Jodies info.

Watching the ducks try to drink from their water dish this morning with it covered in 1/2 inch of ice.  PRetty hilarious


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 3, 2013)

> Watching the ducks try to drink from their water dish this morning with it covered in 1/2 inch of ice.  PRetty hilarious


That has always 'quacked' me up too ha


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2013)

Forward mount.  It is difficult to adjust to a side mount and above the ejection puts the scope too high for accuaracy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Jodie! 


Okay, I think I just got a great idea.  I need a fast growing natural barrier between me and the neighbors but we don't have much space between the fence and the creek.  

What about BAMBOO?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 3, 2013)

If it will grow there then it's a good idea.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> If it will grow there then it's a good idea.


I can't think of why it wouldn't.  I do believe that it would grow better than a tree or shrub.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

Its not poisonous right?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

Bamboo will make an awesome hedge and grow quick...but it is hard to control... have you ever been around it? As it grows and continues to spread it comes up in the sharpest pointiest spikes you've ever seen. Can invade quickly...watch out out 'cause it will spear a foot/hoove whatever else steps on it. Even at 1/2 inch above ground. OUCH!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Bamboo will make an awesome hedge and grow quick...but it is hard to control... have you ever been around it? As it grows and continues to spread it comes up in the sharpest pointiest spikes you've ever seen. Can invade quickly...watch out out 'cause it will spear a foot/hoove whatever else steps on it. Even at 1/2 inch above ground. OUCH!


Yeah I was just told that but I really don't see the problem. We will be disking the pasture yearly, and the goats would eat it down.  It probably won't be able to jump the creek and would just grow along the fence line so we dont' have to have our neighbors face in our yard every day.  

Someone poopooed it on facebook and suggested a boxwood.  Boxwood is poisonous.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone in our area tried the bamboo border thing...and if you can keep it under control good...these people didn't and it is taking over their whole pasture quickly.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it would work but I'm going to do more research


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2013)

I know the National Zoo has a panda habitat and there is bamboo growing around the whole exhibit and then they cut it down every once and a while and feed it to the pandas.

I think if you go with the bamboo you will have to invest in some pandas as well.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I know the National Zoo has a panda habitat and there is bamboo growing around the whole exhibit and then they cut it down every once and a while and feed it to the pandas.
> 
> I think if you go with the bamboo you will have to invest in some pandas as well.


That woudl be sooooo cool.  Make sure you post pictures of the pandas.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 3, 2013)

Peachick has Bamboo and her goats eat the leaves up as high as they can reach.  In the summer time, they go in an lay in it to stay cool.  They do not chew it down.  

FYI, there is a type of Bamboo that is non invasive, meaning it does not spread like standard bamboo.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

*There are actually quite a few different kinds of bamboo. Clumping and running are the two main categories. Some bamboo will only get 18 inches high, some can get 50 feet high. Make sure you research the type of bamboo you are getting! *


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 4, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *There are actually quite a few different kinds of bamboo. Clumping and running are the two main categories. Some bamboo will only get 18 inches high, some can get 50 feet high. Make sure you research the type of bamboo you are getting! *


AND buy from a reputable grower


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2013)

Bamboo would make a cool hedge! So thick it alone could be used for fencing! 
Didn't know about the many kinds...very interesting!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

PANDAS! Just what I need! 

Of course we will do our research


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

Our "new" ranch truck 

1959 Chevy 3500







Needs work but has a nice motor with other nice things that I can't remember.  Drew was rattling off stuff about intake and whatever.  Its a flat bed with 2 boxes and a crane thingy that I'm  not sure what thats for.  I'm just excited to drive it!   It will be for around here, and to take to town, get hay, groceries and be a general badass. We won't have it for a while because the ground is too wet to get to it with a trailer.  I love it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Our "new" ranch truck
> 
> 1959 Chevy 3500
> 
> ...


DH wants a truck. I want something that has the backseats and all so the whole family can ride in it. Right now we have to borrow his dad's truck if we need truck and it's just a regular 2 door truck, no backseat. When we get to where we can afford it we'll get a truck for us.

Nice little farm truck there though.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

We have a F350 diesel Ford already so we technically don't NEED another truck but this one is for fun  Drew needs a vehicle project since he sold his jeep.

This is our "family truck".


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what my DH needs!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its for sale!   Drew has a ranch his company works for holding a truck for him to buy but he won't buy it unless the blue one sells.  Its the same truck but with a manual transmission.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Our "new" ranch truck
> 
> 1959 Chevy 3500
> 
> ...


It looks like Mator from Cars! But not as adorable


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm screamin jealous!    ..  of both trucks!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH it so does! 

I'm not telling Drew that or he will take it too far!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 5, 2013)

That truck is SO COOL! I want!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto on the jealous!!  They are awesome!  

We were a one vehicle family for almost 8 years and then when DH quit his job to finish college, we had to go get another.  A truck would have been ideal for all we do but we had to settle...a lot...we bought a tiny honda civic.   Once DH is done in May and we get reestablished, I want a family truck!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 5, 2013)

I absolutely love the Honda Civic. Has been one of my favorite little cars to a small family or just one person for forever.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, the civic is nice, and when I was single, I had the cutest little two door civic.  Now it just looks funny when we pile five of us in, especially if we happen to be making a run with any of the critters.  Looks like a clown car.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 5, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the civic is nice, and when I was single, I had the cutest little two door civic.  Now it just looks funny when we pile five of us in, especially if we happen to be making a run with any of the critters.  Looks like a clown car.


Our car is rediculously small too.  Its a 2003 Mitsubishi eclipse.  It was "my" car but Drew commutes in it and I drive the truck.  The back seat is useless for people for lack of leg room, the back seat also doesn't fit all our dogs so we pretty much keep the seats folded down all the time so we can utilize the trunk space for the dogs too!  We call it our "little truck" LOL it was a hoot when we packed 15 full grown chickens into it.  



Well on the home front...I took a few photos of the prego goats to keep track of their development. I plan to measure them tomorrow as well.  I put the buck up for sale, if he doesn't sell by the time the does kid, then he will be processed.  He is too much of an ass to Guido to keep him around and I feel bad for my sweet Guido.  

We modified the chicken coop roof and it doesn't leak anymore  yay!

I'll post photos when Drew gets home with the camera.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 5, 2013)

Well a friend of mine went to a chicken breeder near her and picked out two Sizzle pullets for me. They are suppose to be awesome broody hens so I will be using them as live incubators 












The two blue ones are mine


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

She is darlin'! I think some of the prettiest birds are the mixes!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup! We have a few pure ones but by this time next year we will be over run with mixes 

This photo cracks me up. Gunner wants to be friends with everything but he does his best to avoid the goats. This one kept rearing at him and running at him. Poor dog!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the photos...and I think he is bothering Gunner because his collar is not as fancy as Gunner's


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2013)

The chickens are beautiful and I love the photos with Gunner.    He is a handsome dog.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 6, 2013)

LOVE your new Sizzles!!!!!!!  
They should make awesome broody hems!!!!!!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> LOVE your new Sizzles!!!!!!!
> They should make awesome broody hems!!!!!!!!


I hope so!  I can't wait to get them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

Thinking about my herds future...

I have decided to retain ONE doe for milk.

Now I don't know which one.  I'm such a sentimental idiot sometimes.  

I want to keep the black and white one, but shes a pygmy/ND mix as far as I know and I'm not sure if that is the best one to keep.  She is just the more physically appealing.  I would feel bad processing or selling the little grey one but I guess if she went to a good home I wouldn't feel so bad.  

The brown NDs are cuties and are actually the most friendly now but I dont' want to keep both and I would feel bad separating them.  

I'm set on the B&W but I just dont' know. Maybe I'll find another doe entirely.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 7, 2013)

One goat is not enough.

I encourage you to keep both.

One goat for milk is like one chicken for eggs. You need more.

DonnaBelle


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 7, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> One goat is not enough.
> 
> I encourage you to keep both.
> 
> ...


I love that comparison


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I don't drink the milk, it would just be for cheese...

The little grey one doesn't eat much, I suppose to could keep her and her friend (b&w).  The brown ones will go I guess, and the buck.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, I always have the same problem when it comes to chosing what to keep and what goes! Wether it is lambs, pups, rabbits, calves, or foals! I always second guess myself untill I have to make the final decision!:/ (Usually I end up keeping a few more than I should!)


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Lol, I always have the same problem when it comes to chosing what to keep and what goes! Wether it is lambs, pups, rabbits, calves, or foals! I always second guess myself untill I have to make the final decision!:/ (Usually I end up keeping a few more than I should!)


We have such limited space and I REALLY want to raise sheep.  Guido the Angora is staying, so I think MAYBE I can sneak in the other two does too  

In other news...Bernard is a venison fiend! He kept stealing meat from the container as I filled


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 8, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was just marking which pieces were his.  Like the little kid who licks the candy bar to keep from having to share it!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the cat!    That is something else.  Mine turn their nose up at whatever I offer them and then go and steal from the dogs.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

He is so funny! I bet he was claiming them for himself! He is such a pig, every time I'm in the kitchen, he is under my feet, swatting at me, biting my legs. He wants to eat!

Drew is picking up 5 rabbits that someone is giving to me to process.  I've never done rabbits! Kind of scared


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

Processed our first rabbits.  Went pretty well I think.  One did squeak but I think it might have been a reflex.  They were big california/NZ bucks and a doe.  I saved the skins to try to make some mad bomber hats


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

Worst week I have had in a long time.

Drew broke the truck so I have had to use the scooter to get to work.  Riding that thing in 30 degrees at 55 mph is not fun.  Today is started raining and that is not safe.  The starter on the scooter doesn't work so I have to kick start it literally 20 minutes before it starts up.  Then if it dies, I'm in for another 10 or 20.  Really not having a good week.  On top of it, the goats were out when I got home, thankfully they were just eating grass in the neighbors orchard and ran right back through the fence to me. 

I literally feel like crying, I am so exhausted and mentally spent.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2013)

It will get better


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> It will get better


I called my mom to talk to her and that is exactly what she said. I'm just waiting for Drew to get home so he can help me fix the gate that has now blown open.  This wind is incredible. I am so glad I got home before it started up.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

IT LIVES!!!!!    

I am so happy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 12, 2013)

OH I love weekends. We are SO BUSY ALL THE TIME!.  

So the truck broke, ordered the part, fixed it wednesday. Then Wednesday the car started leaking so Drew had to take it apart.  Today we ran to another town to pick up two suffolk ewes that a guy had a shoot because one had a hard lambing and the other couldn't lamb for some reason.  He was a really sweet older guy with a couple acres and a ton of different animals.  His sheep were GORGEOUS!.  He had one little black ram lamb that survived from one of the ewes and he brought him out to show me. I am HOOKED.  He was the cutest little guy i've ever seen LOL. I really want sheep now.  I told the guy that if he wanted to sell him...to let me know  

Then we drove to Drews shop so he could weld the leaking pipe up.

Tomorrow I will be putting together my garden boxes and start ordering seeds


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 12, 2013)

Ha! Another potential SHEEPLE!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

You won't regret it...well a bottle baby ram is a bad idea...but sheep in general is a fantastical idea!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

You're still a goat person first though right?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 12, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You're still a goat person first though right?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 13, 2013)

I like them both! I will be keeping one for milk and the angora. I can have both right? I just can't have a herd of both and I want a product for myself as well as the dogs.

Yeah he said bottle rams were bad news...  still cute though.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 13, 2013)

@STraw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Course you can have both! I mean, who do you think I am? lol As long as you say goats are still #1 then I'm happy.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 13, 2013)

You can say it as long as you don't mean it


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> You can say it as long as you don't mean it


Yeah!! Lolol!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> You can say it as long as you don't mean it


Now come one. She got into goats faster than I have ever seen anyone before. That means you must have been really goat crazy. I know you like sheep (and sheep are ok actually. There are several breeds I like and the ones here are pretty cool too) but goats are still best. Now say it! lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 13, 2013)

Too funny

I meant I can have both as in keep them together! Not "father may I?" 

I haven't owned sheep yet so I can't say who is better.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Still won't say it...


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

Edited to add: Y'all are crazy, I love it


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

soooooooooooooo

We started putting our garden together  

We replaced the garage door that came with the house so we reused the panels for garden boxes.  They were a little tall so we dug trenches and buried about 6 inches or so.  The 2x12 boards are also reused wood from the old pool frame that we tore out.  

I'm going to use the dog kennel space for squashes.  Drew thinks its a waste of space but we NEVER use the dog kennel.  The only dog that needs it can easily clear the fence LOL


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

Well my morning coffee was interrupted by a knock on my door.  By the time I put pants on, they were driving off but I saw a loose goat in my yard.  Wasn't my goat, but I grabbed a rope out of the boat and tried to catch her.  She didn't want catching so I went back in and opened the side gate to see if she would walk through.

While she is pondering the gate, another person rings my doorbell and we talk about which neighbors have goats and that this goat isn't mine LOL

Shortly after that, the goat goes through the gate and proceeds to flirt with the buck through the back fence.  I reach through the office window and shut the gate (very convenient).

Then I grab the rope and attempt to catch the goat.  Took me 30 minutes but I did it! I ended up grabbing her back leg and tackling her 

I locked her up and I'm going to ask the neighbors later.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

Toppenburg from the looks of her. I may not have spelled that breed right.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Toppenburg from the looks of her. I may not have spelled that breed right.


Toggenburg* and I agree!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. That's the right breed! My brain was not wanting to say it right.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

No worries  I had to google it to double check.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep, it's a Togg.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

COOOOL! I mean if you like Toggies of course! Hopefully you'll be able to find who she belongs to.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

I have not found the owners yet. 

I dont' know what to do though.  I walked over to the house that i think she came from and they are straight up hoarders.  The place is a dump, smells like cat poop and piss everywhere.  cats all over the yard, on the roof.  I don't want to give her back!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> I have not found the owners yet.
> 
> I dont' know what to do though.  I walked over to the house that i think she came from and they are straight up hoarders.  The place is a dump, smells like cat poop and piss everywhere.  cats all over the yard, on the roof.  I don't want to give her back!


I would place a bet on someone dumped it in your yard because they saw goats there.  It has happened to two people I know locally.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know about California but in Idaho after five days of possession the animal becomes yours legally


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

> I would place a bet on someone dumped it in your yard because they saw goats there.


That's what I thought as soon as I saw it in her yard.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

Its theirs for sure.  I just talked to my other neighbor, she said she would leave a note on their door.  The goat isn't skinny so I guess Its not the worst place they could be.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

I realised that I am going to be out of town all day tomorrow and I dont' want to lock my buck up so we drove over to their house and said "COME GET YOUR GOAT" LOL

They came and dragged her home.  Ethel was her name O.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad you got her home.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad Ethel went back to where she belongs...super nice of you to keep her contained until the owners got her


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

Hope she stays home now hopefully she wasn't looking for a boyfriend....


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Hope she stays home now hopefully she wasn't looking for a boyfriend....


pretty sure she was!  I think my buck is too short to service her though.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

The buck has GOT to go.  I don't like how he rams the pregnant does when food is around and I don't have the facilities to house him separately unless I keep him stalled 24/7.  I also don't have a reason to keep him around anymore since the does are all settled and brewing.  

We have a free sunday this weekend.  Good bye jerk buck, hello beautiful set of horns for my wall.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm actually smiling. lol

Yes he has to go if that's what he's doing. You think he would still do that if he knew what was about to happen to him? hehe


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm actually smiling. lol
> 
> Yes he has to go if that's what he's doing. You think he would still do that if he knew what was about to happen to him? hehe


I was just out there feeding and he smashed the little grey one into the wall of the barn.  I grabbed him by the hair and dragged him by the horns into the stall and locked him in there.  He wasn't so tough then, he yelled the whole way, legs stiff and braced.  He thinks picking on poor pregnant does is okay, but lets see him break free of my hold LOL  

Its mean to say but his horns are beautiful and would look great.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup goat stew and a set of pretty horns for your wall...sounds like a plan


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

The jerk in question...  He is small enough that I could get him on the gambrel myself and not have to bother Drew with anything except the shooting.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks tasty to me. I think you're right in that he has to go.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2013)

MMMMMMM Goat chili


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 24, 2013)

It's time for a freezer meeting


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

You know...I've never had goat meat, but would like to try it one day...wonder how different it is from lamb?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to do a photo tutorial for my raw feeding comrades.  Everyone is always so interested in butchering because it opens up more opportunity to save money on meat.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking forward to that!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Me too. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Any tips on what I should put in there? 

I was going to include where we shoot them, how to cleanly bled them out and how to get the head off, skinning, gutting, limbing...I'm not that great at detailed cuts and since he is small, it will be hard...I'll see what I can do though.  I usually just limb them and then hack the body up into 6-8 inch chunks lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you going to do a full step by step with pictures? That would be cool, and very helpful... is it a lot like cleaning/cutting up a deer?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> I'm going to do a photo tutorial for my raw feeding comrades.  Everyone is always so interested in butchering because it opens up more opportunity to save money on meat.


  hoping to get tips and see if we can get more from our slaughters. Do you feed the liver/heart/ entrails?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Any tips on what I should put in there?
> 
> I was going to include where we shoot them, how to cleanly bled them out and how to get the head off, skinning, gutting, limbing...I'm not that great at detailed cuts and since he is small, it will be hard...I'll see what I can do though.  I usually just limb them and then hack the body up into 6-8 inch chunks lol


You sound like The Raker


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you do multiple quotes on this forum?

Anyway, I will do as full of a step by step as I can. I'm not sure how much Drew will be helping so we will see! He said he wants to burn the eucalyptus this sunday so he will be out there, I'll just have to shout for him.

I feed absolutely everything except the intestinal tract and stomach contents.  Those get buried.  The dogs LOVE LOVE LOVE fresh green tripe, still steaming.

Who is The Raker?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22471


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 24, 2013)

The goat raker


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh Jesus. I remember that thread....

Such is life   I do what needs to be done!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

I am tired.  Didn't really do a whole lot today except the buck but I'm so ready to go to bed and its only 6 pm.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Can I just post the link to the tutorial that i put on the raw fed forum?

I'm way too lazy to repost it here


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Guess I'll post it later. When I'm not so tired


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

I forgot to take a photo of where we shoot them so instead I took a photo of one of the goats we did recently.  You can clearly see where the bullet went through, it angles down towards their nose.  They don't even know whats going on when you do it.  They drop down and barely kick and make no noise.







Then we hang them up on the gambrel and bleed them out.  Then we cut through all the flesh around the neck.  Following a line behind the ears.






Once you cut through to the neck, you can twist the head and it will literally pop off.  In this photo you can see where they separated.  This is the easiest way IMO to get the head off.  






Then you give the head to the chickens : I bleach the skulls and hang them up so the chickens get to eat the meat off.






Then you do this, and skin it.  I leave the penis and scrotum there and take them off later.  My line goes down the belly, up the inside of each leg, around the ankles and along the back of the scrotum.  Then its just a tedious job of peeling and cutting and pulling.  






So around the back side you come to this little gem.  The anus.  I just cut across it and then cut through the tail bone. I find it easy. I save the hides to use for stuff, some people just leave the hide on or whatever.






Here you can see where to cut through the end of the intestine and the tail. Then you just keep peeling it off...






End result of the hide. I get the bits of meat off and salt them, and store them for later.






Then you are left with this.  He is not bloated like you would think he would be.  It is just food and natural gases.  I lower the gambrel to gut it.






When you cut down the belly CAREFULLY (!!!) you will find this poking through.  Be gentle and try to not pop it yet.






As you cut down, it will fall out naturally. I use a plastic barrel sawed in half as a catchall for gross stuff.  At this point I let it hang and cut open the bottom of each stomach to empty the contents.  Then I separate the stomach from the intestine.  The intestine goes down into the barrel and the green tripe goes to the dogs.






Normally the animal will have a full bladder, then you pinch off the top like a balloon and cut it out and empty it safely.  This guy (shockingly) had a totally empty bladder.  It is the pale vein-y bag thing in the upper right corner of this photo.  It was empty so I just left it alone and the dogs can eat it some time.  The photo shows how I pull the intestine down and cut it off.  You can see the goat nuggets in the intestine, I always make sure to squeeze those down so they all go away nicely.










Then it all pretty much shows you where to cut and tear it out.  It is thin membranes so its very easy.  I just let it fall into the tub and help it out by feeling for tight membranes to cut.






You will automatically see one kidney. That is the first "goodie" I cut out.  The other is usually hidden and comes later.






The other kidney, you can see where I throw everything, into the wheelbarrow!  






Then I cut the liver out and pop the bile sack and drain it into the barrel of nasty stuff.  

Yummy liver!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

Next is the lungs/heart/trachea.  They come as one bunch.  The follow photos show how to move the lungs forward with my fingers to cut down the back, then I reach in and pull the trachea up, and just cut it off.


















See? One nice little bunch.






Then we take the front legs off.  Its really easy to just pull the leg back and cut up the "armpit", follow the shoulder blade up and around and sort of peel if off.  The shoulder is not attached by any joints so you just cut around through the muscle and tissue.


















Then we take a saw to the ribs.  Sometimes a cleaver, sometimes a saw.






Then you get this!






I took the backstraps off just because.  Good practice for deer season :smile:







To remove the hind legs, you follow the same protocol as the head.  Cut around the hip joint and the pop it out.  My knife is pointing at the joint.






Then we saw the back piece into a few 8 inch chunks and freeze!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

Doggies love warm green tripe


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

I wrote this tutorial up for raw feeding people who do not raise their own meat but are curious about the idea of buying whole animals and processing.  Please excuse the obvious instructions


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool! What is tripe?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 30, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Very cool! What is tripe?


Green tripe is the unwashed stomach of a ruminant animal.  They are a wonderful supplement for dogs.  They sell bleached tripe in stores for human consumption.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 30, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> They sell bleached tripe in stores for human consumption.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Any tips on what I should put in there?
> 
> I was going to include where we shoot them, how to cleanly bled them out and how to get the head off, skinning, gutting, limbing...I'm not that great at detailed cuts and since he is small, it will be hard...I'll see what I can do though.  I usually just limb them and then hack the body up into 6-8 inch chunks lol


I think you should just make a road trip to teach me in person.  Indiana is great this time of year.  None of that obnoxious CA "sun" and "warmth" and "dryness" that you are having to put up with.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 31, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have snow, I'm there! I want snow so badly.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you.  That was cool.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

Can I just say that last picture was pretty awesome! Adorable even! 

I'm SURE Pearce will have some snow for you! 

Cool illustration of how/what to do. Now maybe some curing or seasoning instructions?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 4, 2013)

We went north for the day yesterday and came home to one of our ND's on the wrong side of the fence.  Luckily she stuck by the fence line and we were able to get her back unharmed.  Freaking goats 

Guess which innocent face was the naughty goat?









The one NOT wearing a bell...


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 4, 2013)

HAHA!!! I was just going to guess that the one yelling was tattling on her sis for being naughty!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 4, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> HAHA!!! I was just going to guess that the one yelling was tattling on her sis for being naughty!!!


You got it!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

Guido got a haircut last night.  I couldnt' get real shears so we just took scissors to him.  He still has a few inches of hair but he looks SO Much better now.  We gave him a  mohawk too


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Guido got a haircut last night.  I couldnt' get real shears so we just took scissors to him.  He still has a few inches of hair but he looks SO Much better now.  *We gave him a  mohawk too*


You know we need prove of that don't you!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I want to see him too.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

These aren't very good photos but here is the big guy. We have been keeping him tied to the oak tree so he can't harm the does. It works pretty well. Since we are getting rid of the goats and getting sheep, Drew wants to keep Guido.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

Your getting rid of all the goats?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

Guido is the sort of goat I would consider getting.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Your getting rid of all the goats?


Most. Keeping Guido and I might keep a doeling if I like one  I'd like to be able to breed her and have milk. I know my mom would love it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Guido is the sort of goat I would consider getting.


I like Guido too  I absolutely adore him when he is in a happy mood and skips and frolicks around  He is a fun guy.


----------



## Symphony (Feb 9, 2013)

What kind of Goat is Guido?  I thought he looked like a Sheep to me but I am by no means an expert.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

Symphony said:
			
		

> What kind of Goat is Guido?  I thought he looked like a Sheep to me but I am by no means an expert.


He gets that a lot  I can't wait to see him next to actual sheep! 

He is an Angora goat.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, went out this morning and fed everyone.  About and hour later, I find that Toggenburg doe back in my pasture.  Not sure how she got in but I think she wiggled under the fence.  I locked up my goats and then left for work.  

When I was just leaving to go get the owner, he came up the road with a rope in his hand. We tried to corral her but shes fast.  He went and got 2 more buddies and 30 minutes later, she was roped up and out of my place.  About an hour later I spot her at the back fencing trying to get in AGAIN!!

So not only do I have worry about my goats getting out, I now have this tenacious goat trying to get IN!

W T F


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

*GO AWAY ETHEL! LOL*


----------



## greenbean (Feb 13, 2013)

Is Ethel the goat in the background?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe she is in heat... or she likes you...or she is completely unaware of what you really do with goats there 

Run Ethel before your dogfood!

Seriously ...she is so cute, how can you not love that toggy face. I wonder if she could walk across the country and show up here. I want a togg!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> Is Ethel the goat in the background?


Yes that is her.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Maybe she is in heat... or she likes you...or she is completely unaware of what you really do with goats there
> 
> Run Ethel before your dogfood!
> 
> Seriously ...she is so cute, how can you not love that toggy face. I wonder if she could walk across the country and show up here. I want a togg!


I love her look but she's not friendly at all. According to the owner she is spayed and we don't have a buck anymore so there is really zero reason to come over. She has her own goat friends, leave mine alone


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

She just likes you.  haha


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Or maybe she's suicidal?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

I called AC. The goat is out there again today. Its technically on my land even though its on the other side of the fence, its tearing up my new fence trying to get under and over and I'm worried for my pregnant does.  The goat is not friendly, and larger than my goats.  It actually has access to my front yard and the road when its standing right there because it can follow the creek up to the road.  

I doubt AC will do much but at least I can talk to them to see what my options are.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

Well my favorite AC officer will be out to speak with them.  Apparently he has gotten complaints before about this goat.

I caught her with her head under the fence AGAIN. Of course its my new fence too.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 14, 2013)

That's crazy :/  Have the owners not tried to make their fence more secure or anything?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm thinking foooooood......


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 14, 2013)

"Goat? What goat? I haven't seen anything around here...." *discreetly dabs BBQ sauce off chin*


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 14, 2013)

That's what I was thinking! I would say that's Payment for your damaged fence! 
Their goat damages your fence...they 'b(r)ought' you dinner!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

I really dont' want to make it disappear.  I would feel really bad but not too bad 

I dont know if Ben made it out today, but the goat is back in her fence, pacing......


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

I am such a wimp. I can shoot and process animals. I can cut flaps of skin off my own dogs paw pad. 

But a simple bumblefoot surgery on my own chicken has me weak, sweaty and laying on the bathroom floor. Wtf


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there something in his foot? usually this is a staph infection...


Staphylococcus
Synonyms: staph infection, staph septicemia, staph arthritis, bumblefoot .

Species affected: All fowl, especially turkeys, chickens, game birds, and waterfowl, are susceptible.

Clinical signs: Staphylococcal infections appear in three forms -- septicemia (acute), arthritic (chronic), and bumblefoot. The septicemia form appears similar to fowl cholera in that the birds are listless, without appetite, feverish, and show pain during movement. Black rot may show up in eggs (the organism is passed in the egg). Infected birds pass fetid watery diarrhea. Many will have swollen joints (arthritis) and production drops (see Table 3).

The arthritic form follows the acute form. Birds show symptoms of lameness and breast blisters, as well as painful movement (see Table 3). Birds are reluctant to walk, preferring to sit rather than stand.

Bumblefoot is a localized chronic staph infection of the foot, thought to be caused by puncture injuries. The bird becomes lame from swollen foot pads (see Table 3).

Transmission: Staphylococcus aureus is soil-borne and outbreaks in flocks often occur after storms when birds on range drink from stagnant rain pools.

Treatment: Novobiocin (350 g/ton) can be given in the feed for 5-7 days. Erythromycin and penicillin can be administered in the water for 3-5 days or in the feed (200 g/ton) for 5 days. Other antibiotics and drugs are only occasionally effective.

Prevention: Remove objects that cause injury. Isolate chronically affected birds. Provide nutritionally balanced feed.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

We were cleaning out the infection and apparently I can't handle cutting into my own bird


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 18, 2013)

Guido came up lame, dead lame. His wouldn't use his back leg at all. I'm pretty sure it was broken. Drew put him down today. I'll be processing him tomorrow so I can see if I am right. 

I know he was a pain in the ass but he was sweet too. Hope he is running free with his brother now.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 19, 2013)

Aw that sucks. I really liked him. Sorry


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 19, 2013)

Ohh so sorry about Guido.  That's so sad! We all liked him.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry about Guido.  Liked everything about him, especially the name.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 19, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

I really wish I knew how he hurt himself.  I haven't had a chance to check it out just yet but I will later today.  The only thing I can think of is if the horse kicked him or he stepped in a hole.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

Fairly certain it was a dislocated hip joint.  His liver was really an ugly color too.  Not a healthy maroon, more of a greenish/purple/black and he had a comparatively small heart.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 19, 2013)

hhmm that's weird. Poor guy


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 20, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> hhmm that's weird. Poor guy


Yeah it is weird

Well this week just keeps getting better. I had to quit my client. I do in home care and she is just legitimately psychotic.  She is the kind of person who would piss off everyone then wonders why everyone is in such a bad mood? Then she would take that frustration and direct it at me.  I also could not handle her "Panic attacks" in public.  Every time we went to the doctors office, she would get mad at them and then throw herself on the floor and fake cry. It was just not something I want to be a part of at all.

So I'm free of that situation.  I hope I can find another client now. Or better yet...a job in the field that I actually want to work.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that's even weirder. Creepy really. Person needs some help.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 20, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yeah that's even weirder. Creepy really. Person needs some help.


Sad thing is, she isn't likely to get help.  She is 78, and won't' go see the only psychologist in the county because she claims she knows more than he does...  I am just glad I got out before I went crazy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

WOOHOO!!!!!!

Got our first duck egg!!!!!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Let us know how it tastes.


I will!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 22, 2013)

Duck eggs are the best! I'd eat a duck egg over a chicken egg any day.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Duck eggs are the best! I'd eat a duck egg over a chicken egg any day.


I think I feel the same way!

It was so good!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

That's like sooooo mean. Cooked  it right in front of us, and didn't even offer us a bite.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> That's like sooooo mean. Cooked  it right in front of us, and didn't even offer us a bite.


 Sorry, it was my first, I had to be selfish!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

Got another one this morning!  Drew wants me to save it so he can try them. He had to work today but hopefully we will get another one tomorrow so I can cook them up for him.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

How does it taste compared to a chicken egg?  I'd like to try a duck egg!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> How does it taste compared to a chicken egg?  I'd like to try a duck egg!


Its slightly larger, I think they are creamier, the taste is the same.  I guess if you boil them they can get rubbery but I haven't done that yet.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

The rubbery part kind of sounds nasty  

Have you ever hatched any duck eggs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 23, 2013)

They are about the same but not too much different. They are awesome for omelets and stuff.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> The rubbery part kind of sounds nasty
> 
> Have you ever hatched any duck eggs?


I have never hatched any, these are my first ducks that I've kept for eggs.  I am hoping they will take it upon themselves to raise some 

These are my ducks. I have a trio of Cayugas and this beige mutt duck.  The beige one is the first layer


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope they raise some for you, that would be awesome!  They're all pretty, the beige looks kinda funny being the only non black though haha.  I was planning on getting some Cayuga's this year along with some Swedish.  I've never had Cayuga's before, how do you like them?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> I hope they raise some for you, that would be awesome!  They're all pretty, the beige looks kinda funny being the only non black though haha.  I was planning on getting some Cayuga's this year along with some Swedish.  I've never had Cayuga's before, how do you like them?


I would like they better if they would lay some eggs   But really I can't expect that much from them because they are young still. I bought them from a family who did the typical thing and bought their daughters ducklings, then realised how dirty they are.  They aren't friendly but they will approach you if you have food.  They are fairly quiet and wonderful eye candy!

I hope they raise a batch or two. I would love more ducks and I could give them away or sell them.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> greenbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or use the extras as dog food!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

Or human food! We had roasted farm duck at thanksgiving this year. It was so good!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)

Your ducks are so cute.  Are they easy to keep?  Messier/louder than chickens?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 23, 2013)

Easy to keep? Yes. Easy to care for and feed? Yes. 

Noisy? Yes.

Messy? Y-E-S!!!! SUPER. You have to free-range them because they are the nastiest creatures. Ask anyone with duck.. Duck poop is the worst!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww come on Straw, they're not that bad!  Well okay, mine were free range, but still


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 23, 2013)

I had some ducks that I really liked. I like ducks (and I like to eat them) but not free-ranged? ppfftt Never would I do that.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Your ducks are so cute.  Are they easy to keep?  Messier/louder than chickens?


They are easy. They do tear up the ground more than chickens but I've been keeping mine in the large dog kennel so they can tear just that space up. 

They make more noise than a chicken but I don't even really notice it. It's just quacking and little noises. Really cute actually


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 4, 2013)

Well not much happening around here.  Still only getting eggs from that one duck.  She is a great steady layer, an egg a day


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2013)

How are your preggo goats doing? When are they due?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 4, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> How are your preggo goats doing? When are they due?


I have no idea when they are due.  The b&w and grey does came with the buck so they could have been pregnant before I got them.  The ND's should be early April if I lined up everything correctly.
They are doing well though.  Just hanging out outside.  The b&w doe should go very soon.  She has been developing a bag all month, her vulva is puffy and I monitor her every day, as much as possible.


BIG NEWS!!

I had to quit my client 2 weeks ago due to not feeling safe around her.  I have wanted to work at the in town vet place since we moved up here but I was putting off getting an application because I'm a procrastinator...well after quitting my client, I picked up an application at the vet office but they weren't hiring.  My printer was being a PITA so it took me a little over a week to get my resume printer out.  The day before I turned in my application (last friday), I saw that they had posted an ad for the same position on Caljobs website.  The ad was posted on 2/25!  So I put in the application the next day, and I JUST got off the phone with the hiring manager.  We had THE BEST conversation and I'm going in to do an observation day there.  

so YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Mar 4, 2013)

good luck


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 5, 2013)

That's GREAT news! I bet you'll get the job!  Good luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 5, 2013)

Just done with the observation for the day. I'm going back on Thursday. 

This facility is AMAZING. They offer everything! I shadowed a tech and a tech assistant. Everyone is really nice and seem normal. I helped with laser therapy, intubation, dental, bloodwork, cauterizing.... The place is newly remodeled so its NICE, big and updated. They have large and small animal boarding, grooming, farm call truck, they even do repro work for large animals. They have resident goats and 2 cockatoos. New technology, flat screens everywhere, big new Mac computers. Its fantastic!  I had a great time and I can't wait to go back. 

The only bad part is that they are very pro science diet. I know that is expected with vets. It's okay with me, I just won't feed it to my dogs. 

I think one of my does is going to kid SOON! She is super laxed and has the cloudy mucous dripping out now. Yippee!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yay for the job and yay for babies


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 6, 2013)

No babies just yet  Its for the best though since it is raining for a couple days.  

I have been so sick for the last 3 weeks.  This might be TMI but I dont' really care LOL.  I get bouts of IBS that are stress triggered.  They last for weeks and it basically keeps me in the house and unable to enjoy life.  Quitting my client was very stressful, heck working for her was stressful.  Yesterday I got back from the vets office, felt totally okay besides the IBS but later in the evening I got SUPER achy and major chills. I didn't have to work today so I slept in after feeding the critters and basically have been on the couch all day.  I have a horrible headache, IBS and I ache and I'm chilly.  So weird. My stomach feels fine, not puky, but everything hurts.  

Anyway, that is my whine for the day. 

I'm loving this weather.  It stormed like crazy last night but I feel good knowing that all my critters are tucked in the barn, warm and dry. Our fireplace is amazing.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like what Coconut had for a long time. Hope you feel better soon and  on the job!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 7, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Sounds like what Coconut had for a long time. Hope you feel better soon and  on the job!


I am going back in today! I can't wait  

I feel a lot better. It might be the sudafed that Drew brought me.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe I have what she has? Although NOW I have ear infections! (again). I think I'm just defective....
Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better 

And Coco...I so know what you mean...seems to just drag on forever with one thing after the other...these bugs going around this year are worse than ever!  And you are not defective!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

OK wait...did I miss something? Did you get the job? I hope so! Sounds like a really cool facility! 
Hope you're feeling better too! One day at a time....just one day at a time....
Oh...and I'm "defective" in more ways than ONE!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't officially gotten the job yet.  They said they would let me know by next week.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Waiting for the call is so stressful. Hope you get it. Sounds like a cool place.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, I hope you get it.  Sounds like a great find.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Coco...I thought she already had the job...now who is defective?  

Really pulling for you Pender on getting that job!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I just got the call and I start friday 

Its part time at first then working up into full time.  I dont' even care what hours I get, I just want to get my foot in the door.  

The bad news is that I feel REALLY REALLY SICK.  I've stopped eating solids, I am actually afraid to eat solid food.  I drink pedialyte and water all day.  I did get some ovaltine because I love it and I drink that with milk.  Everything hurts, my gut is on fire, I get up 20-30 times a night.  It seems to settle down in mid day so I can get some relief. I really just wish I could do something about it but there is nothing to do.  All doctors I've seen say drink water and wait it out.    Thankfully Drew is an absolutely amazing man and really comforts me and doesn't fuss about doing a little extra.  He actually fed the dogs and cat last night with minimal instructions.  I am crossing my fingers that I feel better friday, other wise I'll have to resort to drugs which I really don't want to do. 

As the world turns 

I also had a really strange dream last night that my B&W doe had the most beautiful red doeling then I ran inside to get my camera and came back to find 4 still borns she had popped out.  It was odd.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 11, 2013)

That's great news!!! You have all week to recover from your stomach thing, so I'm sure you'll be feeling fine by Friday.  I'm so happy for you that you got the job, you sounded like you really wanted it! Part-time is a good way to ease into things, too, especially since you've been feeling sick. Congratulations!!! Now get better.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on the job!  That's great!

Boo on the feeling terrible though.  I really hope that gets better soon!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you both of you  I really do need and want this job. Its an absolute dream. My favorite part is that they also work with large animals so I will get a chance to treat all kinds.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the job!!!      :bun 

But awww on the sick.  That is an awful way to celebrate.  Hope it passes quickly for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on the job! 

Sorry you aren't feeling so good. I don't know if it would help but I found that for most stomach ills and even headaches, there is a product called Reeds Ginger Beer. It doesn't have alcohol and it is sold in the soda section of the store. It has ginger and pineapple, both products that help with inflammation and ginger is great for calming an upset stomach. Normal ginger ales don't have any/enough real ginger to help at all, but Reeds has an extra strength that has 26 grams of ginger. I don't know if it would help you , but it sure helps us for a lot of things here and it is only $5 for a 4 bottle pack. Cheaper than most medicines and less side effects. 

Hope you feel better soon so you can work on being excited about work!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

Well. It sure has been a long few days. 

I went into the ER Wednesday morning. I was in horrible pain and Drew made me go. I just got home today. 

I have been diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

Goats still haven't kidded but I have like 6 ducks eggs stocked up


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

Gosh, PGR, I am so sorry about your diagnosis.  That stinks.  I don't know much about it but it just sounds painful.  Is there something they can do to fix it or cure it or something?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Gosh, PGR, I am so sorry about your diagnosis.  That stinks.  I don't know much about it but it just sounds painful.  Is there something they can do to fix it or cure it or something?


No cure but its managable through medication and life style changes. My diet is good but it will change slightly. My trigger for the episodes is stress. I can look back and see when I had the episodes and what was going on and it's clearly stress. Time to de- stress. 

I'm on medication now and home. It's a nice day but I'm tired.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats on the job!!!! 

Sorry about the ulcer thing...have a girlfriend with that and really stress is her biggest trigger for episodes...thinking and praying for you


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh no, that's awful. It seemed that the stomach pain and your stress over the job thing went hand in hand. I hope you it feels better for you soon. So does that mean you didn't start the job yet? Are you still going to take it?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh no, that's awful. It seemed that the stomach pain and your stress over the job thing went hand in hand. I hope you it feels better for you soon. So does that mean you didn't start the job yet? Are you still going to take it?


I think I posted the most on here about it and reading back is interesting. 

I called the job Thursday to let them know I was in the hospital and they were completely amazing and said to just call when I'm better.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for the prayers. I honestly feel good about my chances and I am just happy to be home.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Your job sounds fun.
As for your medical condition. Ouch.
you may have to relearn how to channel lifes stress so it does not attack your body.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 17, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Your job sounds fun.
> As for your medical condition. Ouch.
> you may have to relearn how to channel lifes stress so it does not attack your body.


I realized yesterday that I am a major control freak and I worry about the stupidest stuff. I'm working on that because its a major cause of stress for me. I never saw it before but stepping away from home and coming back definitely opened my eyes to it. It's the first thing to go. I'm going to be getting regular massages, make sure to have me days where I just unwind and relax. I'm going to check out acupuncture and my diet is already changing. I am not going to put my self in jeopardy again.  

My Cayuga laid this morning! Got one green egg from the beige duck as usual, then a pinkish one and an ashen one. Who the hell needs chickens when my ducks crank them out?  I haven't seen any chicken eggs!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha! My ducks always layed an egg a day once the season started. The chickens can be so tempermental but the ducks always came through! 

I just got hired at one of the vets in town also. I've been unemployed for over a year since my last job got bought out and closed because they opened a 24 hour clinic in chico where I was working. buut everything seemed to work out great for me in the long run. Its weird how things just fall into place sometimes. Good luck with your new job!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I find it so much easier to only worry about me.
Being in complete control is just too much work.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 17, 2013)

So I was outside talking to my birds about how lazy and unproductive they are. All of them are lounging in the sawdust, sun and dust bathing. Then I walk into the barn and find 5 eggs in a goat stall! LOL. Probably just from my amazing blue hen but I was pleased.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 17, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I find it so much easier to only worry about me.
> Being in complete control is just too much work.


I just told my sister about my epiphany that I'm a control freak and she was like "Uhh well yeah you are!" Hahaha we decided that its because I have always been on my own and doing my own thing that I'm use to just doing it my way. 

Couple photos. It's a glorious day! I went and laid outside in the sunshine for a while.

The front two are the first Cayuga eggs. The greeny ones are from the mutt duck. 






Lounging lazy birdies...






The chicken nest I found


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Those are real nice eggs.  
Looks like the weather was glorious.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 17, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Those are real nice eggs.
> Looks like the weather was glorious.


The weather was amazingly perfect. It's definitely spring here


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 19, 2013)

Day by day.

Just got off the phone with the office manager at the vet hospital.  She said to get a recheck, and a note and she would be happy to schedule me.  

That is a relief and now I can concentrate on all of the other things I need to do.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 22, 2013)

Finally a day where I don't feel like manure!

Been on the phone with insurance and doctors and people all day.  Still trying to get clear of what they will cover and all that fun stuff. Trying to make an appointment so I can get a doctors clearance so I can GO TO WORK darn it!

Its such a catch 22.  Anyway, I feel good today and I'm not letting this spoil it for me.  I had a hard wednesday. Suddenly started puking for no reason and it lasted until the wee hours of the morning but I guess I got it all out because I've not puked since then.  Looking forward to a weekend of easy stuff and working more on this medical crap next week.  

I think this medication is messing with my nose because I can't stop gagging when I walk into the kitchen. I made a bone broth and Drew had to finish it because I just dry heaved when I lifted the lid LOL but it was good in the stew so I'm not sure what the hell is wrong.  

Goats are STILL HOLDING ON to those babies.  The chocolate ND's are now bagging up and getting puffy in the rear so hopefully we will have some babies sometime before next year  The grey one is probably not prego but its okay. Shes a silly old gal anyway


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better today   And that whole medical insurance thing is such a pain in the butt!!!!!

Maybe you'll get some babies this weekend!!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like you had a bad wed. for sure.
Hopefully that don't happen again.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh happy day! We took a little trip over the hill to pick up our new truck! I LOVE IT! I can't wait to drive it around. It has been siting for 10 years but it started right up and sounds great! Oil and fluids look great, needs a bit of new wiring thanks to rats. Seat needs to be re stuffed and covered thanks to rats. Probably gonna need 4 rear tires and a lot of elbow grease but its beautiful. 

1957 Chevrolet 3600 dually, flat bed. 







Has both license plates, which is fantastic because we love authenticity. It drove right up out of its grave and onto the trailer with no help. It's a damn good truck.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

The dash is way to cool. I love trucks like this. They are like works of art.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

B&W popped!!!! Pretty sure we have 3 doelings. I am dying with cuteness right now. Absolutely dying.


----------



## Symphony (Mar 23, 2013)

That is a great find of a truck.  I am very envious of you.  Those oldies are works of art and I miss automobiles like that anymore.

Congrats on the trips, hope all make it strong and healthy.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice truck!

 pics of the babies???


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie I'm sure.
Yea on the babies


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2013)

A new truck and babies!!!!  You really needed a great day and you got it


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

First - medium flashy doeling. 2.5lbs







Second - darkest doeling. 2.75 lbs






Third - largest. Flashiest, doeling. Probably a keeper. 3 lbs


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice range of size difference I think. 2.5-3 lbs. They came out small medium large.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 23, 2013)

Cute babies, awesome truck!! Sounds like you had a good day


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

Today was a great day. I'm worn out though!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats on the great truck, and OH those babies are too beautiful for words.  Flashy is definitely the right way to describe them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 23, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Congrats on the great truck, and OH those babies are too beautiful for words.  Flashy is definitely the right way to describe them.


They are exactly what I wanted! I feel so lucky! One does have some minor contracted tendons so she will be getting some extra attention. Everyone seems to have a full belly and is ready for a nap.  I'll be checking on them all night I am sure and all day tomorrow. I just love them.  I'm so excited to watch them grow.

These are my very first kids.  We have dubbed them (in order of appearance) Chevelle, Shelby and Cobra.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Checked on the little girls at 3 am. They are doing just fine and very cozy in their stall. Mama seemed content. The other 3 does aren't happy. They won't go into the other large side so I opened the huge side for them just In case it frosts or they want cover. They are just standing under the oak tree or by the barn. 
















A few more photos of the Chevy. It's a little rough but the bones are great. What do you expect for such an old truck sitting on the side of a hill for 10 years?  It sounds SOOO NICE. The motor isn't stock. So instead we have a v8. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

I am so in love!!!!!!!  I dont' know how I'm suppose to clean this filthy house today when all I want to do is go to the barn!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't clean the house, silly.  You have babies and an awesome truck to love on.  Those kids are flippen adorable!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Don't clean the house, silly.  You have babies and an awesome truck to love on.  Those kids are flippen adorable!


Saturday night I was so excited about the babies being here that I got about 3 hours of bad sleep.  Then I managed to do a couple things around the house, its still a huge disaster.  Drew was gone all day (never send a man to home depot to pick out blinds  )

So I let the babies outside to frolic a bit and get some sunshine.  They would either run to mom or run to my lap.   I love them.  

I over did it this weekend though, I'm sore and achy all over. Tired as heck.  My sister and her friend are coming out to see the babies and all I want to do is go back to bed, or maybe drag a blanket out to the barn and sleep with the babies 

I got to drive the truck yesterday though.  Its basically amazing.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 25, 2013)

aww, they weigh less than my Holland lop 
what breed are they?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> aww, they weigh less than my Holland lop
> what breed are they?


The trio (buck and two does) were sold to my ignorant self as pygmies. I have since been told that only one is a pygmy and the buck and this doe were likely pygmy/ND's.  So best guess is that these babies are 1/2 pygmy 1/2 Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats they are adorable


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

In other news...

Drew brought this home yesterday.  Another project.  I like it though. I miss our old jeep so its good to have another old jeep


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

My sister came over so we took a bunch of photos of the babies 

Excuse the pasture. It is still a work in progress.  We will be disking and planting it soon.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh and what would you call this grey/brown marking on this ones shoulders?

You can see it in some other photos but I have no really good photos of it.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 25, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a good photo of the brown/grey marking. Any idea what to call this?






We splinted Shelby's legs to give her more support. She's cruisin perfectly now! 






And we have another layer! Not sure who but I suspect a RIR or one of my "Cuckoo Marans".


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Your kids are so cute!  I love her leg splints and, oh, how she is bouncing.  Looks like a calendar shot. 

Do me a favor and eat that egg....really.  And let me know if it tastes bad   I have finally narrowed it down to my Cuckoo Maran and my Barnevelder that one of them is the one who has really gross tasting eggs.  I am going to put them in a separate pen and figure it for sure this week.  But it got me to wondering, because I am leaning cuckoo Maran is the stinker, is it just her or do they have a different tasting egg?  She eats the same as everyone else and is the same age...maybe it is just her


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 25, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Your kids are so cute!  I love her leg splints and, oh, how she is bouncing.  Looks like a calendar shot.
> 
> Do me a favor and eat that egg....really.  And let me know if it tastes bad   I have finally narrowed it down to my Cuckoo Maran and my Barnevelder that one of them is the one who has really gross tasting eggs.  I am going to put them in a separate pen and figure it for sure this week.  But it got me to wondering, because I am leaning cuckoo Maran is the stinker, is it just her or do they have a different tasting egg?  She eats the same as everyone else and is the same age...maybe it is just her


I will be eating it tomorrow  unfortunately my "cuckoo maran" is not a cm. She's likely an EE mix but was sold to me as a CM.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 26, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Oh and what would you call this grey/brown marking on this ones shoulders?
> 
> You can see it in some other photos but I have no really good photos of it.
> 
> ...


Moonspot maybe?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/

I like this site for trying to name coats.  Lots of pictures.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first thought but I don't recall seeing a moon spot on the buck or the mama.  I guess they were really minimal because that site says they are dominate and do not just show up.  

Pretty cool. Something I wasn't expecting!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 26, 2013)

Those babies are TOO CUTE! They are full of beans, aren't they?

The egg is sooo pretty too.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Your kids are so cute!  I love her leg splints and, oh, how she is bouncing.  Looks like a calendar shot.
> 
> Do me a favor and eat that egg....really.  And let me know if it tastes bad   I have finally narrowed it down to my Cuckoo Maran and my Barnevelder that one of them is the one who has really gross tasting eggs.  I am going to put them in a separate pen and figure it for sure this week.  But it got me to wondering, because I am leaning cuckoo Maran is the stinker, is it just her or do they have a different tasting egg?  She eats the same as everyone else and is the same age...maybe it is just her


Considering my CM is not pure, this probably doesn't carry any weight.  The egg tasted wonderful.  A beautiful mile high yolk, deep orange color.  Absolutely fantastic


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know.  I bet it is just her.  Weird.  It is just an awful taste, like dirty or muddy.  I am going to separate them tomorrow and whichever is laying that egg is going to be soup this weekend.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 26, 2013)

Pearce you think she'll taste better on the table as a bird and not an egg?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well. I'm selling my ducks.

Remember how I threw up all day last Wednesday? Well it happen again today and the only common denominator is a duck egg for breakfast. 

No point in having them if I can't eat the eggs.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

That stinks   Glad you got it figured out though.  No fun tossing cookies.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That stinks   Glad you got it figured out though.  No fun tossing cookies.


It is really not fun. I needed to do so much today with my insurance and appointments. Nothing got done because I was vomiting every 10 minutes. 

I am glad I figured it out though and I've very glad it's not my medication.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Weird how specific an allergy/intolerance can me, right?  Regular eggs fine, but duck eggs, not happening.

It took me forever to figure out I have a reaction to cow dairy fat.  Not the lactose, it is the fat, and turns out that it isn't that uncommon (people say lactose intolerance when it is sometimes something other than the sugar in the milk).  And it is just cow milk.  So so so annoying.  Pizza?  Coffee cream?  Ice cream?  Butter?  Regular yogurt?  NOPE!  

But I am lucky enough to not throw up from it, just get other stuff going on


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh I had that other stuff going on as well  I almost had a few accidents and I spent most of my time on the toilet with a pot in my lap! Lol!

Can't wait for tomorrow. I will feel better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, that is the worst!  I hope you do feel better tomorrow.  Sorry you have to get rid of them though--they are cute but if they have no purpose, it is hard to have a cause to keep them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh, that is the worst!  I hope you do feel better tomorrow.  Sorry you have to get rid of them though--they are cute but if they have no purpose, it is hard to have a cause to keep them.


I have a good friend who was selling me 6 chicks she hatched but we are going to trade the beige mutt duck for the 6 chicks now. She has a ton of ducks and wants the green eggs that this one lays. 

Another friend might be taking the trio of Cayuga. Possibly to resell but they will all go to good homes. I do love the ducks.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 28, 2013)

Can I please get a break?


That effing goat is back in my pasture.  Mama goat had broken through her stall door to get to this goat and fight with it.  This is a Toggenburg vs my little goats.  I managed to wrangle mama and put her back with her babies.  I then threw some alfalfa out to get the other 3 into their stall.  

Had a totally break down on the phone with Drew. Thankfully he is on his way home because I am way too sick to deal with this darn goat.  I also called Animal control and hopefully they will be coming out soon.  I am not dealing with the neighbors anymore. Any animal that comes over here is leaving with animal control.  They obviously dont' care to contain their animals so they don't deserve them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeesh, what is with your neighbors?  I hope they confiscate it and you don't have to deal with it anymore (doesn't sound like they would even know it was gone).


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 28, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yeesh, what is with your neighbors?  I hope they confiscate it and you don't have to deal with it anymore (doesn't sound like they would even know it was gone).


Well my fantastic fiance drove an hour home from work, caught it, tied it up.  Neighbors were yelling at us for being assholes, said "She has never hurt anything...waaa waaa waaa".  We just said "Talk to Animal Control".  

AC is awesome. I really love these guys.  They came, caught it, loaded it up, and are talking to the owners now.  AC said they will get 10 days to pick it up and pay the fee.  


I tried to be reasonable but I'm not in the business of coddling adults.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 28, 2013)

Good for you! Returning her after one escapade into your property  is neighborly, but after that, why not just put her down for dinner???......at least I think that would have been fair.....

What a fiance! My DH would have let me deal until he got home.....


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 28, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Good for you! Returning her after one escapade into your property  is neighborly, but after that, why not just put her down for dinner???......at least I think that would have been fair.....
> 
> What a fiance! My DH would have let me deal until he got home.....


Well I called him crying hysterically because I just really do not have the strength right now.  My health is so all over the place.   Dealing with an uncatchable goat is not something I could have physically done right now.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 29, 2013)

Had a weird dream about one of my NDs.

She had quads and one of them was HUGE. It had 5 foot long legs! Everyone here said "oh that's normal...".


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)

5 foot long legs?  Yup...yup...that sure is normal


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 29, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> 5 foot long legs?  Yup...yup...that sure is normal


Well according to everyone here...it was perfectly fine to have a goat that was 6 feet tall!


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 31, 2013)

Well. 

Friday was a rough day. I went in to the animal hospital to just do paperwork and watch safety videos. I was there for 4 or so hours. I got home and my back really hurt. I was passing A LOT of blood. I rested on the couch for about an hour and felt better so I decided to go to the store because I was hungry. I got to the store, grabbed my almond milk, my cottage cheese. I was looking at soup ingredients when I started feeling really weak. I tried to breathe and relax. I passed a little more blood so I decided to just get out. I went to the shortest line, put my stuff down and leaned on the conveyor because I felt really light headed. So I then decided to just go. I had to get out. I blacked out right as I stepped out the door. Tripped over a garbage can, knocked it over and fell on the sidewalk. I passed more blood. Some guy asked if I was ok and helped me find my phone. I called Drew as I lay on the ground, i said "we need to go to the ER, im at hardesters, i passed out". Then a store worker lady helped me up, walked me to my truck and asked me to please call someone and don't drive home. I called my mom and stayed on the phone with her. I passed a ton of blood. Literally it was pooling between my legs. I was hemorrhaging for no apparent reason. I blacked out twice with her on the phone. Drew got to me after about 40 minutes and drove me an hour to the ER. 

I lost about 1/3 of my blood and ended up getting two transfusions, another CT more antibiotics and steroids. I found out that I've lost 15 lbs in two weeks. 

I'm home now. Feeling a lot better. 

No good explanation for the bleeding. Just a complication of the disease. 

I'm going to talk to the vet and see if they can give me April to get my health back to 100%. That way I can go into the job and give it my all. I need to stop trying to fly with one wing. I'm hoping they will do that because otherwise I'm not going to be able to work right now at all. 

Anyway. Happy Easter! I hope everyone is doing well. I'm trading my 4 ducks for 6 chicks, 2 australrps and a silver Wyandotte. They are 6 months and already laying  

My babies are doing good. The little one with the tendon issue is 100% now. I was so happy to see them when I got home today. Nothing is better than little joyful babies.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh and according to the CT scan my colon actually looks better. So that is a plus


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 31, 2013)

:/ glad the Ct scan is better but how scarey! Hugs hope the vet clinic works with u!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 31, 2013)

My gosh.  How freaking scary.

Its going to take a little mending to get over that kind of thing I think.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 31, 2013)

So sorry for your horrible day...and hope you get better quickly...you really do have to give yourself how ever much time it takes to get your strength back


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 1, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> So sorry for your horrible day...and hope you get better quickly...you really do have to give yourself how ever much time it takes to get your strength back


I'm on my phone so it's easier to just quote one but you are all correct. When I got out of the hospital last time I hit the ground running and it was a mistake. 

I need to stop worrying about the vet job. If they won't hold it, I can always reapply. I can't work with my health half assed right now. I will just keep running into walls. 

My plan is to get my doctors appointments secure, get my medication secure. I'm not going to over think my diet. I think that was a big issue last time because it over whelmed me and I just had no appetite. The vomiting definitely didn't help. I can't believe I've lost 15lbs!! My mom and sister drove 2 hours to the ER to be with me Friday an they kept saying "you are so tiny". I wish I could be happy about it but I'm not at all. 

I've been eatin good, hospital food isn't so bad actually and I' plan to just eat what I love but within the parameters of what foods that are irritating. 

I need to heal before I start that job. I cannot have this happen again.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 1, 2013)

On a side note. The doctor at the ER totally annoyed me. 

They couldn't get a proper blood pressure on me at triage so they just put me in the back and hooked me to an IV first. They took blood and said it "didn't look like I lost a significant amount". 

I just kept telling them "I lost a lot, at least a quart or so it seemed". I mean I could have scooped up cups full from between my legs on the drivers seat. Thankfully we have waterproof seat covers. 

He just said "well it could have been mixed with other fluid". 

Which is true.

Then the next morning they drew more blood and realized that I had lost way more than they first thought and immediately ordered new blood. 

Silly people. I was white as a ghost! Even my Rosacea was gone. My skin looked yellow and white blotchy. It was gross.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gosh. What is it that you were diagnosed if you don't mind my asking.  
I agree. I think I would def. just hit the couch and not worry about trying to work right now.  

New jobs are stressful as it is let alone adding a serious ailment to the mix.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 1, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Gosh. What is it that you were diagnosed if you don't mind my asking.
> I agree. I think I would def. just hit the couch and not worry about trying to work right now.
> 
> New jobs are stressful as it is let alone adding a serious ailment to the mix.


Ulcerative Colitis is my diagnosis. I know for sure it is triggered by stress but I'm really not sure why I would bleed like that. It's never happen before. I've been asking on some UC Forums to see if its common.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, that is scary.  I sure hope that they can help get this disease under control fast for you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 1, 2013)

X 2 !!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 1, 2013)

Got great news this morning.  My insurance is now going and my prescriptions are covered fully.  That is a huge weight off my shoulders.  I just got off the phone with the GI so I can get that rolling  

Here is to better days!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 3, 2013)

Whew.  FINALLY have an appointment with the GI.  I can't wait to go. 

I'm rounding up the quackers and taking them to be traded.  By by ducks, hello laying hens!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 5, 2013)

Just some photos of 3 of my new birds and where the ND's are at with their pregnancies.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 5, 2013)

Drew and I are failing miserably to get our garden started.  I'm sure my illness had a lot to do with it.  I'm sure it will get done sooner than later.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 7, 2013)

Had quite a busy weekend.


Drew had our friend over and switched out his 4runner motor.  Well worth the effort.  They found so many metal bits in the old motor.  Drew had gotten the new motor for free from a coworker of his.  Took it to his buddys shop, had them spruce it up and popped it in the truck.  

We also managed to mow a lot.  Babies are good, they got to run around in the big pasture. I'm still paranoid about them being out there but we will take it slow.  

I replanted seeds to start that again. I killed the first batch when I was sick.  The goats ate our corn too.    We also planted the squash, and onions.  Got the chickens out of the garden so we could level the boxes and start setting up for tomatoes and the rest of the goodies.  

Drew threw a stick at my SSH rooster and almost killed him. He got an earful for that.  Rooster seems okay, he was stunned for a while.  

There were a bunch of kids over this weekend so I'm 110% SICK of kids right now.  The high pitch voices, screaming, hollering, whining about food and soda and candy.  Makes me very glad that I don't have kids.  I would never allow my child to have soda and candy all the time.  Eat a damn carrot and drink some water.

Been feeling better.  My chest hurts all the time from the medication.  My gut still hurts a bit and I'm working on my energy. I get up early because I have to take medication and eat something to coat my tummy.  

Anyway, I had a long weekend and I'm pooped


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought once I had kids, I would like them more....I LOVE MY KIDS, but other people's kids, not so much  .


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I thought once I had kids, I would like them more....I LOVE MY KIDS, but other people's kids, not so much  .


Parents always say that its different with your own kids.  I'm sure it is different, but I am not sure if I actually want to have my own kids so a weekend of kids is a lot for me!


Currently mad at my sister.  She was going to give me this sweet little king snake but then decided to be an indian giver and keep it.  I'm actually really mad about it.  I hate it when people get me all excited and planning and then BAM sorry, I'm going to keep it.  Jerk. 

Didn't sleep at all last night due to crazy winds.  I can never sleep when its really windy at night.  I stay up listening for stuff breaking and trees creaking.  I should get some sleep since I'm grumpy from my stupid sister and the kids over the weekend.  

The wind is still blowing.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

I need to write this out because people always ask me how many chickens I have and I never know for sure.

Currently 

Red roo
Yellow Roo
SSH Roo
Fonzie Roo
Blue Cochin
RIR
RIR
"CM"
"CM"
Black Sumatra
Sizzle
Ameraucana
Salmon Faverolle
Silver Laced Wyandotte
Australorp
Australorp
Partridge Cochin
5 mixed breed chicks
1 Swedish Flower chick


I think that is it?

23


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

Decided to put up all the goats for sale.  

I need to simplify my little farm and for now, it doesn't include goats. Perhaps in the future I will like a small dairy goat.  I want to explore other endeavors like sheep, rabbits and mice.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 9, 2013)

I was not expected triplets from her! She didn't look that big at all and had had twins previously.  

We have a 2.5 lb buckling, a 3 lb buckling and a 3.25 lb doeling.  The little buckling looks like he will be a Chocolate Sundgau like mama.  The bigger boy looks like a dark buckskin and the girl is a dark buckskin with a spot of white on her head and white under her jaw.  

My parents are visiting right now and my step dad saw the first baby in the stall.  I ran out with towels and the mom had the other 2 out FAST.  She just dropped them standing up.  Probably took a total of 5 minutes for them.  They are all up and dry, nursing and happy.  

It is a wonderful sunny day to have kids! 

This brings our total up to 4 doelings and 2 boys.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 9, 2013)

I broke the card on my camera so I can't take any good photos right now. That will have to wait until Drew gets home with his iphone.  My little phone takes lame photos but here is one!

The doeling is on the left.








My mom really wants me to keep a goat for her to milk.  If I keep one, I have to keep two...not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 9, 2013)

They are dry now and I can tell that we have a dark buckskin, a chocolate sundgau and a chocolate buckskin.  They are all so healthy!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 9, 2013)

Might already have the new doeling sold.  Someone really wants a bottle baby.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the color on these new kids.

Had my GI appointment yesterday. He doesn't want me working for a few more weeks. He said I'm a lot sicker than I think I am.  I really like him a lot. He already has a plan for my medication to get me off most of it. I have another appointment in a month. 

My mom and stepdad came down to take me to the appointment. They are just awesome parents. My stepdad fixed up a bunch of carpentry things around here, my mom made this amazing borsch. They even bought me a lawn chair so I can relax in the backyard as part of my stress free therapy. I love them so much.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 10, 2013)

Photos of the new babies! I just love them already! The boys are SOOOOO SWEET! 










Doeling with fantastic markings.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the one in the first picture


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 10, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I love the one in the first picture


I'm trying to get my sister to take him! He is the sweetest little guy.  He lifts a leg if you rub his jaw, just a like a dog LOL!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 10, 2013)

Your babies are all adorable!  Glad you have such wonderful family there and a good doctor.  Makes getting better so much easier.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 10, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Your babies are all adorable!  Glad you have such wonderful family there and a good doctor.  Makes getting better so much easier.


Definitely.  This great weather and new kids is a huge happy vibe as well.  

I also bought myself 3 weeks to recover before I start my new job. My doctor wanted it that way and I had to convince the vet to let me take that long.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 11, 2013)

I had a really productive day today! 

I went out and trimmed all the goat hooves at 7 am LOL.  They were not happy about it but it had to be done.  

Then I cleaned the office, put away a TON of clean clothes that had accumulated.  Papers and laundry. Did dishes and I even took a nap.  

Today was a great day.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 12, 2013)

The babies are adorable!   I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 12, 2013)

Today is my 25th birthday!  

My dad is here visiting. I swear my house has never had so many people coming and going! I love it!  He bought me a webcam so we can skype. I've never had a webcam before. He also gave me a chunk of change to help with bills since I'm not working right now.  He said "I feel like your mom and Paul (stepdad) are out parenting me". Poor dad.  He is such a great guy.  He helped Drew adjust the valves on the dualsport.  

I really love having family members that are handy.  When my family visits, stuff gets worked on and fixed. Its not just lounging around.


Little mama goat broke out of her stall this morning.  The new babies are just not coordinated enough to keep up with her through the chaos of the chickens and other babies.  They got rammed a few times by the other goats before I could round them up.  I'm going to let them gain more weight before they go out with the group again.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 12, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  25 is fun!  Hope you have a great year!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!! Wow you are so young (coming from someone who is just over a HALF century)  Hope you are having a great birthday.   :bun


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2013)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

I had a really peaceful birthday. Went to the feed store with my dad, took a nap, hung out all day. Had a big party today with a ton of friends. I ate WAY too much food but I had a great time. Some friends brought their kids and it kind of makes me want to have a kid when I see Drew play with them. 

Tomorrow we are going shooting  I can't wait.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 14, 2013)

My last doe to kid, the larger Nigerian Dwarf had quads this morning.  I locked her up  before we left for breakfast with some friends.  Came back to 4 little ones in the stall.  All very healthy, 2.3, 2.5 2.7 and 3 lbs.  2 bucklings, 2 doelings.  

This puts us at 10 kids from 3 does and then our barren grandma goat so we have 14 total goats now.  

Triplets, Triplets and Quads, 6 doelings, 4 bucklings.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 14, 2013)

Buckling 





Buckling




Doeling





Last doeling


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  And quads...wow!!!  And all such cuties 

I may have to come buy some of that fertile water from you for our sheep


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 14, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!  And quads...wow!!!  And all such cuties
> 
> I may have to come buy some of that fertile water from you for our sheep


Yeah this one came out with a lot of color! I'm so grateful for 10 healthy kids and 3 VERY smooth kiddings! 

I think I might stop drinking the water.  I don't want to get pregnant! LOL

Our second triplet set is doing well. Gaining weight and being very sassy!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah that's some amazingly good water alright! Congratulations! They're cute as can be.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 15, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Yeah that's some amazingly good water alright! Congratulations! They're cute as can be.


Thanks!  I am so shocked that she had 4.  I kept saying she was big but 4!?   I guess she had to out do her sister.  Her sister didn't look big at all and she had triplets.  

Waiting for the sun to come up so I can go strip all the stalls and put down fresh bedding for everyone.

This was the photo I took friday and posted on FB.  She was so uncomfortable, so ready to kid!





A photo from my birthday


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow congratulations!  You should bottle that water of yours and sell it


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 15, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow congratulations!  You should bottle that water of yours and sell it


I could make millions selling it to desperate ranchers and mommies to be! 


So I am in the process of stripping the goat stalls right now.  I was scrapping chicken poop of the side of one and I found a pile of poop with a ton of broken glass in it.  I haven't lost any birds lately so I assume they have no injuries? I don't even know where they found the glass.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow... 2 sets of triplets and a set of QUADS! How much you charging for a gallon of that water of yours! Do BYH members gets a discount?!?!

Congratulations on your new arrivals! They're adorable!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 15, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> Wow... 2 sets of triplets and a set of QUADS! How much you charging for a gallon of that water of yours! Do BYH members gets a discount?!?!
> 
> Congratulations on your new arrivals! They're adorable!!


Discounts for BYH members only! 

So I have homes for most of my goats.  The two ND's will be traded for a large Boer for dog food for us.  My sister is taking a buckling (will be banded) and a doeling.  I'm betting she will get sick of them and I will get them back   Someone mailed me a check for a buckling and doeling.  One buckling from the quads is going to a woman on saturday and his 3 siblings are potentially going to a family with 3 kids on a farm on saturday as well.  Just got an email about the last two doelings from 3/23.  

Good bye goats, HELLO sheep! 

Although I haven't put the black and white doe and the grey doe up for sale.  I would sell them, gladly but I doubt anyone would want the older doe and I don't want to separate them.  We will see...It will be fun to milk the one ND if all her babies sell this weekend.  I want to make some yogurt


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 16, 2013)

I REALLY wish I had my good camera. I just took the CUTEST photo of all the first triplets standing on their poor grandma.  She is such a saint of an old goat. I don't think I will sell her or her sister.  She deserves to just hang out and enjoy life.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Drew is home sick. Poor guy. Came home feeling crappy with a headache. Then was vomiting by late evening. 

Had my blood drawn yesterday to have it tested to see if I'm compatible with a new medication. Yippee. I'd love to get off this prednisone.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Couple videos of the kids.  The quads are all going home this saturday! I am kind of sad but it will be good to have less to deal with.



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200972991915822&l=3745407962278937893

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200981171960318&l=6727579805501357295


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Only one more doeling left that needs a home.  My neighbor just came by and bought one for their other goats.  Now I just have Cobra (lightest from the first group) and their mom and grandma.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

They came and picked up Chevelle while I was out. Drew is home sick so he helped them get her.  My first baby is gone! Literally she was the first born, first to leave.  She is just living right down the street though


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

Well the 4 quads are going home tomorrow. I am worried about how the doe will react but its gotta happen sooner or later. 

Drew is picking up our new tractor today.  Its just a little thing that will pull a disk.  No cool buckets or anything  I think its blue? He is getting it in a trade for working on his friends water truck.  Its nice to have skills to trade for things we need.

I planted most of the garden yesterday.  Now we are just waiting on the tomato seedlings, peppers and Drews precious corn.  I also need to pick up some eggplant starters and heirloom tomatoes. My squash is already popping up. 

Lost my little swedish flower pullet  No reason for it, but there she was, dead.  I buried her properly because I really liked her a lot.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

It's awesome to have a man that has skills to trade for stuff we need


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats on the tractor!

Those photos of your little goaties are terribly stinking CUTE!!!! 

Nice when your buyer lives down the street...we sold lambs to our neighbour acroos the road from us and were called when they were close to delivering their own lambs this spring...pretty awesome...we don't own them anymore, but so great to get to see them still and their babies


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

It is pretty nice to know that they will be just down the road  

Took this photo of my sweet Gunner. We call him Ferdinand the bull because he just wants to be friends with everyone and smell the flowers. He is truly the sweetest dog.  He adores the goats, and when he saw the first kids, he just wanted to play and lick and cuddle. This is about as close as the does would allow him. He was so content to just watch them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 20, 2013)

What a sweet photo


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Your goats are delightful. 
Your dog really looks like a sweet heart.
As for the tractor. Wow


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Your goats are delightful.
> Your dog really looks like a sweet heart.
> As for the tractor. Wow


I'm not sure what we are going to do with the tractor other than disk up the field.  Maybe drive it to town  It runs fantastic though.  Drew rolled it off the trailer and immediately went down the street and back.  I'm going to drive it sometime this weekend.  

Gunner truly is a dog with a heart of gold. I am constantly impressed by him.  He loves kids, totally baby sits them.  Its the sweetest thing to watch.  He is my heart dog, a dog I wanted for my entire life and he turned out to be everything I've ever wanted.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

WELL! 

We had quite a fantastic productive day yesterday.  We got home from a BBQ at about 10 pm saturday night.  We live an hour away from most of our friends and had both vehicles down there so we both drove home at that late hour.  Rolled out of bed bright eyed and bushy tailed on sunday.  I went out to release and feed critters.  Watered the garden and to my surprise, the man was up and about when I got back inside.  He normally plays possum and sleeps in as long as possible.  I usually make the dogs jump on him when I get tired of it 

Anyway, we managed to plant a tree, plant in the garden, and cleaned up the garage.  Then we hopped in the truck and drove an hour to the more populated areas of the world.  Headed to Bear the Butcher to pick up dog food.  Got 2 big cans of beef and pig and a whole cull ewe.  Then went to home depot, walmart and Tractor supply AND we managed to get lunch and got back to the house in 4 hours!  That is great time. We were home by 3 pm so we could put away the meat and we even had time to head over to a friends house in town and have dinner.  

I finally got my fishing license so I can fish when we go camping this weekend (YAY)

Bought 2 rolls of fencing and t posts.  Putting that up today so that when we are camping, I won't be stressing about whether or not my goats are going to be alive when I get back.  The most critical area is by our one crappy neighbors behind us.  Fairly sure they have a meth lab or at least a large pot grow.  I dont' really care what they do as long as their damn dogs stay off my land and out of my hair.  Their goat needs to stay out too! 

They did indeed pay 500$ to bail their goat out.  The guy came over last week yelling at us about it. Apparently his girlfriend told him that Drew called her the "N" word.  Which he would NEVER do and she is white as snow anyway, so W T H?!

ANYWAY.  I'm glad I got fencing.  What a relief.  


Babies are all good. Weather is incredible.  I'm going camping and my parents are house sitting (THANKFULLY).  Its more like a vacation for them.  They live up on the foggy north coast so they jump at any chance to get down here in the sunshine.  

I processed the ewe myself this morning. Just gotta say that a good block and tackle are life savers.  I am still not up to my full strength yet so having that to help me was just great.  

I'll post photos of our peace of mind AKA new fence later!


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like a wonderfully productive day! Such a shame to be saddled with neighbours like that... takes your peace of mind away doesn't it? *sigh*


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> Sounds like a wonderfully productive day! Such a shame to be saddled with neighbours like that... takes your peace of mind away doesn't it? *sigh*


It does but fortunately the rest of our neighbors are amazing and we all feel the same way about these particular people.   Hopefully they will get busted again this summer. They were busted last year as well.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

Fence is up and I could not be happier. 






Birds and goats and my chihuahua being very naughty






And a cute shot of my little herd


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the pics.  It is fun to see our animals out enjoying themselves.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 23, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Love the pics.  It is fun to see our animals out enjoying themselves.


Its even better to see them out there and not have to worry about that part of the fence anymore!  I still have to go connect the hot tape. I'm going to add a line along the bottom to keep the goats off the inside of the fence as well.  I am so happy though.  That little stretch of fence was my biggest worry because of dogs entering and small goats exiting.

Jody stayed home from work today.  She usually goes to work with Drew every day because she has SA and needs to be with her Papa.  We really need to invest in a metal crate for her.  She breaks out of all our regular wire  crates.  A good solid aluminum one would be really nice JUST in case we have an emergency.  We really can't be worrying about her breaking out of the house because she is concerned about Drew.  

She is good today though.  She must be tired because she hasn't moved since he left 2 hours ago.  Normally she worries at the window or paces.  Its kind of nice!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 23, 2013)

I am not having luck with these little rascally pullet chicks that I traded my ducks for.  Good thing I also got 3 wonderful hens in the deal because I have lost 2 of my favorite of the pullets and one roo.  I don't know why the first one died, then I am pretty sure a cat got the other pullet. I just found one of the roos dead as well.  

Hopefully the others hold up.  I quite like the remaining 3.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 26, 2013)

A woman came by today to check out the goats that I still have for sale. 

Cobra (lightest one from first group), is seriously the sweetest goat ever. She is the only one that will come right up to you and climb your leg. She lives for back scratches. I just love her and I wouldn't be upset if she didn't sell  

I joked that she turned on all her charm for this woman. Came right up, basically crawled in her lap and just stayed there. Why couldn't she have run away and pretended that she hated people? HAHA 



I think a crow is preying on my little chicks. Every time I go out there, this HUGE crow is sitting on the fence above their pen. 

We are going camping this weekend. I'm excited to fish and do nothing for a couple days. My parents are house sitting so they get a vacation too


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Crows won't do anything to your chickens...they are probably looking for scratch grains.
Crows can bring in disease but they benefits are they keep the hawks away. Crows hate hawks and will chase them away. 
Years ago, before the adding of geese, goats,and LGD's we had a serious hawk problem... we had a crow caller and the crows would come in and chase off the hawks.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Crows won't do anything to your chickens...they are probably looking for scratch grains.
> Crows can bring in disease but they benefits are they keep the hawks away. Crows hate hawks and will chase them away.
> Years ago, before the adding of geese, goats,and LGD's we had a serious hawk problem... we had a crow caller and the crows would come in and chase off the hawks.


I've already lost 2 chicks and I haven't seen any cats around except my own. My cat is always in the garage though. I'm pretty darn sure it's the crow. They are opportunistic animals. They usually scavenger but they won't turn down a helpless critter.



I do love crows though. I use to have one. I found him as a chick after a windy day and raised him. He once ate a hummingbird whole. swallowed it entirely. I will just keep the chicks locked up in their cage until they are a little bigger. We have a neighborhood flock of crows that I always see chasing the hawks. This crow is huge though. I've never seen such a big crow.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 26, 2013)

Ate you certain it's not a raven? They will eat chicks and are even known to peck lambs to death.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Technically they can eat young birds and eggs... just not their real preference. Is it poor insect availability in your area?
This stinks if they have decided your farm is their feeding ground. We are heavily wooded here with lots of food for every kind of critter imaginable. Guess maybe the reason they never mess with ours. We have chicks piling out all over the place and we are nearing almost 1000 birds raised and never a loss to a crow. (Funny I was telling someone we have raised about 500 birds... been doing all my paper work and records   I guess we process a lot for the dogs cuz I am not seeing the $   )  Sorry if that came off wrong... it sure can happen just kinda shocking as we almost are thankful for them as the big problem here is hawks. I love hawks BUT not when I run a poultry farm.

Do you all have a lot of people in your area spraying insecticides? These crows must be pretty hungry. 
Get Gunner out there! He should take care of the problem! I love that dog!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 26, 2013)

Silly Cobra, you just had to go and be charming.  

We have had several owls in our area go after chicks and even a few small hens at our neighbors.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 26, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Ate you certain it's not a raven? They will eat chicks and are even known to peck lambs to death.


It could very well be a raven! He is really big, way bigger than the crow I had.





			
				Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Technically they can eat young birds and eggs... just not their real preference. Is it poor insect availability in your area?
> This stinks if they have decided your farm is their feeding ground. We are heavily wooded here with lots of food for every kind of critter imaginable. Guess maybe the reason they never mess with ours. We have chicks piling out all over the place and we are nearing almost 1000 birds raised and never a loss to a crow. (Funny I was telling someone we have raised about 500 birds... been doing all my paper work and records   I guess we process a lot for the dogs cuz I am not seeing the $   )  Sorry if that came off wrong... it sure can happen just kinda shocking as we almost are thankful for them as the big problem here is hawks. I love hawks BUT not when I run a poultry farm.
> 
> Do you all have a lot of people in your area spraying insecticides? These crows must be pretty hungry.
> Get Gunner out there! He should take care of the problem! I love that dog!


Plenty of insects from what I experience!   We do feed raw to the dogs so I'm sure he was attracted by that, then saw the little birds.  A few weeks ago I had 2 turkey vultures and 2 of these huge crow/ravens in my oak tree.  

Not much agriculture in our town so I'm not sure about insecticides.  The bird does fly away when I go outside, I normally only see him there in the  morning, sometimes other times.  The pullets are in a dog kennel, but in a pen within the dog kennel.  It has a wire top so they are safe until they grow a little more.  





			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Silly Cobra, you just had to go and be charming.
> 
> We have had several owls in our area go after chicks and even a few small hens at our neighbors.


We have a large barn owl in the oak tree. He hasn't seem to be an issue so far.  I love barn owls.  They are my favorite owl. 

And yeah...Cobra. I love that little goat.  I would keep her...I want to but I really don't need a bunch of goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 26, 2013)

> but I really don't need a bunch of goats!


What?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 26, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > but I really don't need a bunch of goats!
> 
> 
> What?


Well I have them all sold except for Cobra, the little buckling with the big white patches, the black and white mama and the grandma goat.  

My idea was to MAYBE keep 2 goats which would probably be the grandma and the black and white but I like Cobra.  I really like her.  One more can't hurt?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

Well.  Camping was a blast.  Came home very tan and tired.  The dogs swam for hours, ran forever and then slept for days. Gunner was so tired and sore, he could hardly walk.  

Gunner also got lit on fire thanks to my dumbass friend who threw gas on the fire.  Gunner was fine but I was pissed!
















This morning I walked out to feed birds and I find that one of my chicks got out and lost its life. It was a fresh kill too, still warm so must have happened this morning.  I go inside for a second and I hear a hen making those predator alert noises.  Run outside and find the raven eating the chick in the dog kennel.  He flies off.  I'm pissed.  This is the 4th chick I've lost to this bird.  Drew is planning on shooting the raven the next time we see him and have the pellet gun handy.  SSS

What a raven does to a small pullet.






Oh and Cobra is staying. I just love her 

The belly of the beast!





All the kids are doing great.  Healthy and active little crazy babies.










Girls vs boys!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice pics!!!!!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Nice pics!!!!!!!


Thanks!  


Well the raven got my Stella, my sweet little sizzle hen.  I am LIVID.  This is a big step up from a small pullet.  Stella was a bantam but considerably larger than what they were going after.  

I will be going out there before sun up with the pellet gun and hoping to catch them on the fence.  I also tied 3 rat traps on the fence where they like to land above the pullet pen. I put Stellas remains up there as well to hopefully get them to land there.  They are smart birds though, I doubt the rat traps will work.  


I am really freaking mad about this.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't realize ravens could be so bad


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize ravens could be so bad


That seems to be the general consensus! I've never had any issues but this is definitely getting out of hand.  5 birds gone and now I'm worried about ALL my birds.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize ravens could be so bad


*
Here the ravens would fly into our coops and steal chicks AND eggs! *


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a big issue with ravens last year. They killed several young birds and would go into the coop and steal eggs. I had a ewe that aborted her lamb about a month away from lambing and I set the dead baby right outside the paddock so that I could show it to my sisters.....30 minutes later.....gone.

We still have tons of crows and ravens hanging around, but so far no issues. Maybe it's the geese keeping them away.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 30, 2013)

We had a pair that nested in one of our out buildings. They never gave us any trouble but they did spend a lot of time flying over our hens. Don't know if it was the sheep, dogs, cats, or roosters that kept them at bay.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 1, 2013)

BTW, if that blue Pittie disappears...I definitely did not steal him. Nope, not me!  He's gorgeous!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 2, 2013)

Today was my first day at my new job. I LOVE IT! 

Still have all my big chickens and 2 remaining chicks .  Hopefully the raven is done terrorizing my birds


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 3, 2013)

Saw the raven sitting on my backyard fence looking at my chickens.  I missed him when I shot 


My mom is interested in raising rabbits for meat with me.  I just need to invest in the cages and what not before we buy breeders.  I don't know where to put the cages though.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 3, 2013)

Rabbits are a lot of fun!!  You guys will love them!!! Do you have any idea what breed/s you would be looking at getting?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 3, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Rabbits are a lot of fun!!  You guys will love them!!! Do you have any idea what breed/s you would be looking at getting?


I really am not up to date on what breeds are popular.  I'd like to get a breed that is solid dark colors because I want to reuse the pelt to line hats.   Any suggestions? Do New Zealand or Californian breeds come in darker colors? I've only ever seen the white, pointed and broken colors.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 3, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure, don't know much about the different breeds as well! I have had Sandard Rex for forever! The come in solid colors, but finish a bit smaller than some breeds, usually around 6lbs.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 4, 2013)

I LOVE my new job.  It feels so good to finally have a job that I am passionate about.  I love the people I work with, I love the facility, I love the location, I love my job!

I also love that its not just cats and dogs. We had a goat come in today, pot bellied pigs yesterday.  Horses almost every day plus the 4 boarding horses and the 5 resident goats 

I just can't say enough how much I adore my job!


----------



## promiseacres (May 5, 2013)

Good luck with those ravens! 
glad u have a great job.  new zealands come in several varieties including black and red.


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 5, 2013)

I'm so happy for you Pendergrass! It's been a long time coming, but glad you're finally settled in at your new job and loving it!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 5, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Good luck with those ravens!
> glad u have a great job.  new zealands come in several varieties including black and red.


Oh good to know about the NZ's. I've been looking on Craigslist and it seems those are the ones I should aim for.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 5, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I'm so happy for you Pendergrass! It's been a long time coming, but glad you're finally settled in at your new job and loving it!


I know! It's amazing the way things work out. I am so grateful they saved it for me.  I am living the dream 
My name is Emily, by the way 

I'm off this Sunday so we are driving an hour or so to hit up a 20% off sale at a ranch supply store. I need more fencing!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 5, 2013)

The cutest poop ever


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 5, 2013)

LOL!   If your animals are pooping out money, then I need some of them!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 6, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> LOL!   If your animals are pooping out money, then I need some of them!


LOL You aren't the only one to think that nail head is a penny! Someone on facebook said the same thing. I stared at the photo for so long looking for money! 


Well, I am going to starting working 5 days a week instead of 3  starting next week.  I am excited! I REALLY love my job.  I get to feed horses, and 6 Toggenburgs, also the 2 resident Cockatoos, Chipper and Polly.  Its a lot of work doing the kennel work and then tech assisting as well.  I love it though.  I got to give a BEAUTIFUL German Wire hair pointer a fox tail clip (clipped his feet).  He looked a bit like a poodle afterwards    Did laser therapy and physical therapy for a couple dogs with broken legs.  Its all such fun! I really am so glad I finally have a job that I am passionate about.

Drew and I are going to bump our wedding up to this summer/fallish.  Something simple, and we are going to buy a pig and smoke or roast it for the reception.  Have the reception in our backyard with a couple friends and family.  Really really simple and CHEAP.


Gunner has a foxtail in his nose  taking him to the vet tomorrow.  Poor guy.  He is such a sweet happy dog and all the bad stuff happens to him.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 7, 2013)

Found out yesterday that a client at work breeds Great Pyranees. Working dogs that all live out with the goats and sheep.  Maybe I will get one of those


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

Pyrs make life better!

Poor gunner... your fav pup will be replaced.... wait n see


----------



## BrownSheep (May 7, 2013)

We have six dogs and it still isn't enough.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

Us too! I am hoping to keep one of D and Callie's pups. My DD wants to keep one of Badger and Amy's pups.... We are just keeping it _alll_ hush hush from Dh.   I so want a house pyr.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Pyrs make life better!
> 
> Poor gunner... your fav pup will be replaced.... wait n see


Oh no, Gunner can't be replaced. I don't even replace dogs, we just add to the family  Gunner is my heart dog 

This LGD would be a life saver though, literally.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 7, 2013)

*Why are 4 and 6 not enough?  *


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

sorry Pender... had to answer...  because LGD's are so special they steal your heat... it worse than "GAS" or  "SAS"  

or like the ad for potato chips... you can't just have one....  just read the "what have your LGD's done yet you still love them threads!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> sorry Pender... had to answer...  because LGD's are so special they steal your heat... it worse than "GAS" or  "SAS"
> 
> or like the ad for potato chips... you can't just have one....  just read the "what have your LGD's done yet you still love them threads!


*
Ahhh!  I thought you meant that 4 or 6 weren't effective at keeping predators away.  

I'm well on my way with one and another one coming this weekend!!! *


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 8, 2013)

We dont' have a large place so I think one will be just right  for now.

Drew might kill me but if I just show up with the dog, he will fall in love


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 8, 2013)

Well I found these cages (there are 3 sets total) on craigslist for a SMOKING deal.  I can't pass them up.  They are a little smaller than I wanted but I like that they are 18" deep because I have short arms.  I will probably connect them and open up some sides so the rabbits have more room.
I plan to put them here, under this over hang on the side of our woodshed (The horse will be removed  ). It faces west so it gets late afternoon light but it doesn't get direct light under it because of the mountain.  It is 2 sided right now.  





I am excited!  Now I just need rabbits


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 15, 2013)

Well been busy working at work and working at home.  We disked the front part of the pasture yesterday.  All the deep ruts from the backhoe are gone.  Can't wait to fence it all.  I remodeled my chicken coop with 8 more nests (12 total) and I cut a huge window for them so they have more light.  Seemed to do the trick because I am getting 4 eggs a day now instead of the odd one here and there.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 21, 2013)

I thought it had been longer since I posted last but I guess not that long ago!

Tons of new happenings at home base 

I finally got tired of looking for adult rabbits at a reasonable price. Bought a trio from a breeder in town. They are Californian and 1/4 Flemish. 







Built a nice tractor for them to tonight. It didn't cost us anything. All of it was free and up cycled 






Also adopted another cat. Her name is Sassy. She came with it and It reminded me of Homeward Bound.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 30, 2013)

What a day! 

Decided to wean my kids early and take the brown does to their new home.  Lovely property at the north end of the lake.  She has about 10 other ND's. I traded her a Boer wether for my dogs.  I also sold her a 3 stack of rabbit cages for 20$ and traded another 3 stack for 2 Ameraucana pullets.  Then I drove to the other side of the lake and purchased an older trio of Californians for 30$ total.  Going to get those breeding soon.  

I did managed to take a 3 hour nap today. Have been running around so much, I needed a nap.

Now I am down to Cobra, her mom Cupcake and Grandma.  The 3 chocolate kids and the tan and white wether kid.  The tan and white is going to my neighbor next week, the 3 kids will be leaving as well.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jun 2, 2013)

We got another goat  

He was originally meant for the dogs but he is so easy to lead and handle, and so mellow. Drew decided we should "wait until we have room in the freezers". LOL RIGHT! 

Meet Artie the boer wether


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL, nice goat!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jun 25, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while...Things are going well.  Been rediculously busy.  My health is ok, had a minor episode but it has tapered off and did not affect my work.  

WORK is going SO WELL.  Just the other day I was told that everything thinks I'm doing very well and they really appreciate a fast learner 

My garden is producing fantastically. I have 7 zucchinis to eat and many more sitting on the plants.  My chard is out of control, kale is huge, my herbs are popping up, peas and corn are getting big.  LOVE IT!













We have also been doing quite a bit of ocean fishing.  We have a big stock of salmon and lingcod now.  Had some crab last night for dinner.



















and I got a horse! 

A relative of a friend of ours was giving away this horse.  They offered him to me a few months ago and I declined immediately.  I didn't need a horse.  I went to go look at him for my sister who was interested.  As soon as I saw him, I knew he was mine.  He is exactly what I was looking for in an endurance horse.  Right size, right breed, wonderful conformation...he is essentially perfect for what I wanted.  So he is home now.  We named him Waylon.  He is a 4.5 year old Arab/APHA gelding.

He had an accident before loading in the trailer and cut his leg.  I had the vet come out and suture it.  He is fine now


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2013)

1)  That lingcod is a really cool looking fish!  
2)  Congrats on your new horse.  What a pretty boy.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 25, 2013)

Waylon is a very smart looking boy! I think you will love him!!!
I am soooo jealous of your garden and the ocean fish! My garden is so underdeveloped yet, and I live too far away to get ocean fish!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition!

I'm so jealous of your garden


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 25, 2013)

yummy crab! I'm too far too for FRESH seafood! I'm sure it's fantastic. ArabX's are fun horses! he's a cutie!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks! I adore him and can't wait to start riding.

I forgot to mention that one of our hens went broody so I stuck 7 eggs under her.  We have movement in them so we will have babies in about a week if everything goes well.  I'm so excited!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jun 28, 2013)

Our first chick born here!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 29, 2013)

Yay!!!!    Heres to the rest of your eggs hatching!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jun 29, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!    Heres to the rest of your eggs hatching!!!


We had one more born last night and *hopefully* 4 more soon


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 2, 2013)

We ended up with a total of 3 chicks. The hen got over the whole sitting thing and abandon her remaining 3 eggs.  They tried to hatch but she covered them with shavings and they got cold. I tried to save them but they didnt' make it.  

I am happy with 3 healthy babies from our first hatch ever.  Hopefully next time will be better!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 2, 2013)

Your horse is beautiful.   

Congrats on the chicks too. What kind are they? 

I am sooo jealous of your seafood! My DH doesn't like any kind of creature from the sea... I love them all.

My garden is a few wilted up old gone to seed carrots and stumps left over from the lettuce....NO tomatoes or anything  Wish I had your beautiful plants..... Yum!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW.

Haven't been here in a month!

Things are going well.. SUPER SUPER busy with work.  Had a health set back, seeing doctor tomorrow AM. Baby chicks are growing, two are CLEARLY roos unfortunately, keeping the other if its a pullet.  Have another broody hen sitting on 7 eggs.  They are due in about a week.  

BUSY with rabbits, horse, goats, chickens, garden, house....What a life I live...


Oh and I'm getting married in August.  Made an appointment at the courthouse


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks! I'm actually pretty excited.  I can't see myself EVER paying thousands on a wedding so quick and easy is the way to do it


----------



## elevan (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for the both of you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 4, 2013)

So exciting.  You are such a smart, down to earth, kind of lady aren't you   I wish we had eloped and done a big ole bbq party in our new home when we came back instead of the whole formal wedding thing.  It was fine and all and not a ton spent but it would have been just peachy to have skipped all the fuss.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 5, 2013)

Yay!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on getting married!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Aug 6, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> So exciting.  You are such a smart, down to earth, kind of lady aren't you   I wish we had eloped and done a big ole bbq party in our new home when we came back instead of the whole formal wedding thing.  It was fine and all and not a ton spent but it would have been just peachy to have skipped all the fuss.


I am also a cheapskate 

I simply cannot imagine spending good money on a big wedding or even a DRESS! I can put that money towards something useful.  His ring was 20$ LOL and mine was 100$.  They are just formalities. I could have gone without, happily.  My mom was pushing me to wear this white dress, Drews mom wanted me to wear her moms engagment ring made into a necklace, plus something blue? I just said, "thank you but I'd like to keep this as casual as possible".

We are planning a pig roast next spring with family and a few close friends.  Should be a good time   We just need to find a pig to raise....

Now on to more important items of the day!...we have BABIES coming! 7 little eggs have been cooking under a hen for 20 days now  They should arrive at anytime!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Aug 9, 2013)

Our babies born a few days ago! 7 eggs, 7 healthy babies


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea for babies!!!!!!!  Nice hatch and they are cute.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like the line-up from the movie "Usual Suspects."  "Number 1 step up and repeat what is on the card."

Just teasing ya, they are great looking chicks.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol, love the 2 with the fluff going down their legs!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 11, 2013)

How did you get them to stand like that?  And what did those poor fluffies do to get hauled in for a line up?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Aug 12, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> How did you get them to stand like that?  And what did those poor fluffies do to get hauled in for a line up?


I just lined them up and took a photo REALLY QUICK! They wouldn't hold still for long because mama was calling for them  


Just picked up my wedding gift... Its a Miley 2 horse trailer. Extra tall/wide/long.  Needs a bit of rust repair but it came with an AWESOME water tank with a saddle rack built into the top that slides out.  Only paid 560$...its a steal.  Single owner too


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats on the horse trailer!

Those chicks sure are cute...love the lineup!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Sep 19, 2013)

well those babies are teenagers now  I *THINK* we have 4 pullets and 3 roos from that hatch.  Our pullet from the first hatch of 3 is BEAUTIFUL. We have another hatch of 10 due this weekend! 

She is the black and gold one here  





Here are the 7 babies from our second hatch...The line up photo babies!








our sheep...just chillin. We are borrowing a Suffolk ram from Drews boss soon 





The rabbit kits are 2.5 weeks old! 











Some eggs we are saving






Waylon is moving up with his training.  He is so easy!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 12, 2013)

Well! 

Just a bit of an update on our little patch of paradise...

had 9 of 10 eggs hatch. All 10 babies are healthy and happy.  This photo is about 2 weeks old.  They are so much bigger now! 







Our 9 rabbit kits are ok.  Lost 2 to my darn cat.  The 7 left are 2.5 lbs at 6 weeks old which is great!











We had 10 kits born from one doe yesterday! What a good set! Definitely keeping this doe.  






Been working with Waylon a TON! I try to give him at least an hour per day of my time.  So far so good!  He is such a wonderful little guy. My sister may take him to get him started under saddle.  






I made Sprocket some pjs  






Jody and Cobra are best friends  now!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Love the photos!!!!  Beautiful critters


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 12, 2013)

Love the pics!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing.  I really enjoyed them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess its not so much as a BIG update in quality but more like quantity! 

Lets see...my horse is away at school.  Doing FANTASTIC and I get to bring him home soon.  We will being training for endurance next year.  Doing a lot of trail work and getting fit.  I am very excited about this.  I have ridden him twice now and our second ride was a trail ride with my sister.  She was very concerned about how Waylon would act but he was better than her seasoned trail horse!   We rode over logs, trenches, puddles, branches on the ground.  He didn't even mind getting smacked in the face by a branch accidentally.  We also clipped his legs and his face a bit. He was perfect for that as well. I am so proud of my "crazy green Arab mutt".  I am 100% happy with him and I can't wait to bring him home!




















We have a ton of rabbit babies growing as well. I purchased a VERY handsome Standard Rex, in solid Castor color.  He is simply gorgeous and I can't wait to see what he produces! He had a bit of sore hock when he arrived but he is fine now and I have some does bred to him that are due soon! 






I also have a broody hen. My first home grown hen is ready to have her own babies! She is sitting on 9 eggs that were laid by my EE's.  There were 10 but I broke one.  I candled them last night and 7 of the 9 are developing. .  I also have another broody, one of my trusty "Cuckoo Marans" that was broody twice last year seems to have taken to sitting on some eggs.  We will see if she stays and I will candle them next week.  






We also have a second horse now.  We traded our tractor for him.  He is off of a cattle ranch a few hours away.  big 16 hand flea bitten grey gelding.  We renamed him Rooster and he is my husbands horse.  The only thing I don't like about him is he has tiny feet. 






We have also been doing a bit of "spring cleaning" around here.  I have sold SO MANY things and vehicles that were just going to waste. Our place looks much better now and less like a trailer park.  I have also started remodeling the barn to make a large run in for the horses.  I absolutely despise our barn but I have to make it work for me one way or another.  More to come on that subject!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 1, 2014)

It is funny too, funny & creepy lol.   Your kitty Bernard looks a lot like my kitty Bode.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 6, 2014)

He does!! Yours has a cool odd face marking though


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 7, 2014)

My husband and I processed 42 rabbits on sunday.  Took about 3 hours.  I am tanning the hides for a big blanket I have planned.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, I got a new job! The clinic I was working at was just such a toxic environment.  The managers are their own worst enemy.  I am trying to pick between two different clinics.  I have friends that work at either one and I love both places.

We are buying a new car, well preowned car.  We sold our Ford F350, going to save and buy a newer dodge in a few months. I'm kind of freaking out not having a truck to tow the horse trailer, ya know, just in case! So we are taking my parents 1991 F250 off their hands and parking it here to use it if the time comes and we need to haul.  Its not ideal, the truck is hideous but its better than nothing.  My husbands credit is kind of screwed up due to buying toys before I met him.  Its not a bad score, just too much debit to income ratio.  We have been steadily working on improving it and making leaps and bounds. I have no credit, by choice but it seems I need to build some so we got me a teeny little credit card to use for gas, to build my credit.  I really hate money.  I'd rather barter for things I need. We are really sad to sell the F350 but we were going to do it anyway when we bought a new Dodge. This is just forcing us to grow up and not get attached to vehicles.  

Anyway, my new commuter car is a Toyota Matrix.  I wanted something with 4 doors and specifically geared towards hauling our many dogs around and keeping it cleaner with them.  I love how the cargo area and the back of the rear seats is plastic! Its perfect for keeping it cleaner with the dogs and still a decent commuter.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 12, 2014)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## lavslady (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh how sad! There definitely needs to be a bounty put on that dog!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 4, 2014)

Things have been busy! I'm working full time monday - friday.  We took a week off and went deer hunting for 9 days, didn't get anything LOL Except for a cool shed antler.

Harvested some honey from the hive.  Its delicious!

I recently got two rex does.  A broken castor and a solid blue.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2014)

Yum!  Honey sounds good.  

BTW, using your guide on how to butcher a goat, we have now done 6 goats and made about 70 lbs of goats sausage.  It is so good!  Still learning some tricks to make it go faster and would like a better way to keep hair off of the meat.  Same with the rabbits actually.  Tastes like chicken but the fur on the meat ticks me off.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 14, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Yum!  Honey sounds good.
> 
> BTW, using your guide on how to butcher a goat, we have now done 6 goats and made about 70 lbs of goats sausage.  It is so good!  Still learning some tricks to make it go faster and would like a better way to keep hair off of the meat.  Same with the rabbits actually.  Tastes like chicken but the fur on the meat ticks me off.



Fur on the meat? We just wash it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 14, 2014)

Photo up dates


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe I did it wrong, lol, because we washed it and fur was stuck on to it badly.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 11, 2014)

PendergrassRanch said:


> Photo up dates


 
This thread kept coming up in a search about bamboo but after reading about 30 pages and not finding any info about whether or not you put in some, I figured it would be faster to ask if you did plant any bamboo?

I want to plant some clumping bamboo in a few areas for shade and feed if I can find a reasonable source.


----------

